# Raw Thread: Roman and Cena Shit On Each Other, Sasha Hairline Pushed Back Even Further



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Aug. 28, 2017: Can The Boss deflect "The Goddess" in title rematch?*
> 
> Live on Raw, Alexa Bliss vies for the title she lost at SummerSlam when she battles Sasha Banks for the Raw Women’s Championship on Raw. Can The Boss keep Five Feet of Fury in check?


*Banks faces Bliss in anticipated return bout*












> One night after Sasha Banks made Alexa Bliss tap out to the Bank Statement to become a four-time Raw Women’s Champion at SummerSlam, “The Goddess” threw down the gauntlet for a title rematch this Monday night in Memphis.
> 
> Can The Boss follow up her championship triumph at The Biggest Event of the Summer by making Bliss submit for the second time in as many weeks?


*Can John Cena and Roman Reigns coexist on the same brand?*












> John Cena returned to Raw intending to battle Roman Reigns, but instead of going one on one with The Big Dog, the larger-than-life Superstars joined forces to defeat Intercontinental Champion The Miz & Samoa Joe in the night’s tag team main event.
> 
> Even though he was The Big Dog’s partner, The Cenation Leader still felt the full impact of the Superman Punch when Reigns’ signature move missed its intended target, Samoa Joe, and instead caught the jaw of the 16-time World Champion.
> 
> Will the ramifications of that seemingly inadvertent strike be felt Monday night on Raw?


*Enzo Amore joins the Cruiserweights*












> Cruiserweight division, “How you doin’?” After Big Cass injured his knee during this past Monday’s Brooklyn Street Fight against Enzo Amore, The Certified G has seemingly moved on from his former best friend and has set his sights on the Cruiserweight division, officially joining their ranks on WWE Network’s 205 Live.
> 
> Smacktalker Skywalker immediately made an enemy in WWE Cruiserweight Champion Neville, who will no doubt issue some sort of response after Amore invaded “his” show. Will The King of the Cruiserweights fire back?


*Is Braun Strowman our next Universal Champion?*












> WWE No Mercy couldn’t have a more appropriate name, because on Sunday, Sept. 24, Brock Lesnar will defend his Universal Championship against Braun Strowman — the only Superstar powerful enough to toss around The Beast Incarnate as though he was a rag doll.
> 
> After brutalizing Lesnar during SummerSlam’s carnage-filled Fatal 4-Way Match for the Universal Title, The Monster Among Men emerged the following night on Raw to crush The Conqueror with two ring-shaking Running Powerslams before holding Brock’s Universal Title above his head.
> 
> Now that The Gift of Destruction has his title opportunity, what’s next for the volatile Strowman? We’ll find out on Raw.


*Rollins & Ambrose hold their own as Raw Tag Team Champions*












> In an anticipated dream match this past Monday night, Raw Tag Team Champions Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose defeated one of the most influential tag teams in sports-entertainment history, The Hardy Boyz.
> 
> As the WWE Universe celebrated this unexpected matchup, Cesaro & Sheamus stewed, watching the bout on a monitor. The newly former champions still have a rematch clause after losing their titles at SummerSlam, and they would like nothing more than to deprive the WWE Universe of seeing similar dream matches in the future. When will The Celtic Warrior and The Swiss Cyborg get their rematch?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


:braun​


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I want :y2j to come out only to do a show intro of:

"WELCOME TO

RAW

IS

:braun"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ha! In that photo, Brock looks like a member of the RTC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's hope I actually get to see Seth & Dean this week 

And I hope Sasha doesn't lose the title, I'm sick of hot potatoing.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Braun squashing a few jobbers, Roman going for the IC belt, Cena feuding with Joe, tag-title rematch stipulation, Banks retaining and more development of a Jason Jordan heel turn will make me a happy camper. Book it Vince! :braun


----------



## Ty Hyundai (Jul 10, 2017)

KOMania1 said:


> Braun squashing a few jobbers, Roman going for the IC belt, Cena feuding with Joe, tag-title rematch stipulation, Banks retaining and more development of a Jason Jordan heel turn will make me a happy camper. Book it Vince! :braun


That's great but I would replace Roman with Finn Balor going for the IC title. I think Finn could work a good story with The Miz and could make the title relevant again in the process. Just my opinion. I'm open for other ideas.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm for more Brauuuuunnnnnnnn vs. the entire Raw locker room.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Still hoping for a Paige comeback. Looking forward to what is next for The Miz honestly. Knowing WWE Roman or Cena will take his IC belt lmao but if that were to happen it would be huge for Miz if he beat them to get it back 

The Hardys vs Shield was crazy, lets hope for more action like that this week too.

Alexa winning would be hilarious and awesome. She should not have even lost. Nia vs Alexa is way more interesting than ANOTHER FREAKIN NIA vs SASHA match. But I suppose it could be a Triple Threat at No Mercy.
If I had my way though.. a 4 Way with Emma involved but shes not going places anytime soon.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nia vs. Alexa would be horrendous. At least Sasha's proven she can carry Nia to good matches.

At any rate, I wonder how they're gonna be able to book this division now that it basically only has three credible people in it. It's probably going to be pretty dire until Bayley gets back and Asuka arrives (which will probably happen at roughly the same time, I think). Emma, Mickie, Dana, and Alicia are just barely seen (well, Emma has been, but she's been punished) so they have no momentum.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The next chapter of Rollins/Ambrose.

:mark:

Best stuff in WWE right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My Want List:

1.	Braun wrecking dudes.

2.	Continuation with Rollins/Ambrose, The Bar, possibly The Hardyz.

3.	No Women’s Title Change. I expect fuckery and a rematch at No Mercy (because what else are they gonna do at No Mercy?).

4.	Cena vs. Joe confirmation.

As for everything else, I think we get Miz vs. Roman at No Mercy which could be….I don’t know honestly. And just keep Bray and Finn away from each other. They’re done, we don’t need to see more of them fighting each other.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

little miss bliss will win her title back!!!!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll fucking legit lol if they book Banks to drop the belt. Why book her to Win It just to have her fail her first defence


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

sailord said:


> I'll fucking legit lol if they book Banks to drop the belt. Why book her to Win It just to have her fail her first defence


Could see a few reasons why WWE would do that. 

-Sasha winning at SS was to finally give her a win in Brooklyn and a PPV title win (see: Ryder finally getting his WM moment and winning the IC title only to lose the next day) 

-They played up the "can't defend the title" thing so could be the story they are going with. Now they could obviously go the other way and she finally successfully defends it. 

-WWE has used title changes/rematch clauses as a crutch to stretch feuds out. Although this probably isn't the case or they would have just had Alexa say she wanted her rematch at No Mercy

-As is the case when you have Vince as the booker, Vince comes to Raw and decides to do it "just because". (see: Neville losing the title on Raw 6 days before SS only to win it back at SS)


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Gift of Destruction? That the latest shitty nickname they're trying to force? fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Here for Ambrose and Rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> little miss bliss will win her title back!!!!


*We can hope.*


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled?


Maybe if you ask for a 4th time, someone will answer you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

METTY said:


> Maybe if you ask for a 4th time, someone will answer you.


Do you know if Lesnar is scheduled?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled?





RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled?





RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

redban said:


>


Is he?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Do you know if Lesnar is scheduled?



Ya lesnar is scheduled. 

But for future reference if you want to know if Lesnar is scheduled for Raw go here http://www.wwe.com/events/results/raw/all-dates/0/0/Enter Location instead of spamming


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Ya lesnar is scheduled.
> 
> But for future reference if you want to know if Lesnar is scheduled for Raw go here http://www.wwe.com/events/results/raw/all-dates/0/0/Enter Location instead of spamming


Safe blud.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Looking forward to tonight's episode. I get home from work about 830 so I'll be on a bit of a delay via DVR.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait they actually put Enzo in 205 Live? LMAO


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see Neville destroy Enzo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler: Tonight/No Mercy



Just got an alert from the WWE App, Reigns/Cena at No Mercy, match will be announced on Raw Tonight

Though my guess is still Miz/Joe interrupt the announcement leading to another Tag match at No Mercy or Joe/Cena & Miz/Reigns at No Mercy



:cena6


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902278454900490242
lets go Cena


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Cena has been out of the title picture for a while so I wouldn't be THAT mad if he won instead of Reigns. I think it's by design to win over Cena haters like myself by using the Reigns hate. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Them giving away that match at No Mercy would be hilarious. I don't even think WWE is that stupid.

I don't think...


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

Time for Miz to become the most over guy in the company :reigns


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Apparently Lawler is filling in for Booker T tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like we have a new re-joiner.

:hmm:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Apparently Lawler is filling in for Booker T tonight.


Oh damn it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902278454900490242
> lets go Cena


Giving away this match instead of WM next year.

This company:LOL


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I never thought I would type these words but I'm rooting for reigns. Not a fan of cena or reigns but it's time for a change lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Reigns vs Cena, what kind of nonsensical garbage is that.

Joe or Miz to interfere surely to set up something differently.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Joe vs Cena is meant to be happening tonight.

And yeah, Booker is still in Houston, so Lawler is replacing him tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You gotta hand it to WWE, they sure are making No Mercy feel like a huge PPV. Braun/Brock for the Universal Title and Cena/Reigns... they ain't pulling any punches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I doubt the match is made official tonight. I see Miz/Joe interrupting so that we get Joe vs Cena at No Mercy and Reigns probably has something to do with this spoiler from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



Battle Royal for a shot at the Miz's Intercontinental championship. (Reigns wins this so that we get Miz vs Reigns for the IC title)



I think this is probably how it will go down. But then again if Joe vs Cena is already happening tonight then I wonder if they'll really go ahead and do Reigns/Cena at No Mercy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

They're doing Reigns vs Cena at No Mercy?

There are no words...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, almost certain we'll get Joe/Cena and Reigns/Miz at No Mercy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Weren't people complaining about them doing Roman/Cena at Mania??? Now people are moaning that they're doing it at No Mercy instead? :lol I can't keep up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Either Cena is going back to Hollywood soon or he's going back to SD for the RTWM.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena is doing a Transformers movie, no idea when it starts shooting but it could well be that he is leaving to do so after No Mercy.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns vs Cena, I don't care for it honestly. Doesn't matter if it's at No Mercy or if they save it down the road.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh, so the match isn't officially announced. Smells like a bait and switch but then again, maybe we're overthinking this.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Poor Miz will drop his IC belt to Reigns or Cena. Or its gonna be Cena vs Joe and Reigns vs Miz tonight or something.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh, so the match isn't officially announced. Smells like a bait and switch but then again, maybe we're overthinking this.


I am thinking the match isn't made official due to the Miz/Joe interfering but then again they are doing Cena/Joe tonight so who knows.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Them giving away that match at No Mercy would be hilarious. I don't even think WWE is that stupid.
> 
> I don't think...


they gave away cena/nakamura on free tv so yes I do think they would do cena/reigns at no mercy at this point.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Weren't people complaining about them doing Roman/Cena at Mania??? Now people are moaning that they're doing it at No Mercy instead? :lol I can't keep up.


I don't get it too :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would of had Reigns/Cena at WM, not No Mercy.. Could give a fuck about Reigns/Lesnar again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hoping Sasha beats Alexa tonight. She needs a lengthy title reign. Her last 3 were short af.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm hoping Sasha beats Alexa tonight. She needs a lengthy title reign. Her last 3 were short af.


Agreed I am hoping she retains tonight. She is long over due for a proper title reign.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Strowman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sitting here prepping my ears for Lawler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King for Booker.. Not really an upgrade :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Sasha loses the championship tonight i'm going to laugh so fucking hard.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck Jerry.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Puppies!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, they're throwing Cena/Reigns away at No Mercy? What in the actual fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Still see Joe inserting himself into the contract signing somehow.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They really are giving that match away at No Mercy.. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Miz getting literally one word out :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That's the way to start. With the Miz..The only guy I actually like to hear on the Mic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Calling a Miz vs Reigns IC Title match with Regins winning. YES NO BOOKER T


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Kurt, you ass.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ratedr4life said:


> Wow, they're throwing Cena/Reigns away at No Mercy? What in the actual fuck is wrong with this company?


This is the same Company that gave away Cena vs Nakamura on SDL, really their stupidity shouldn't surprise us anymore lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:risingangle


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

miz sucks. f off already.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why has Angle ruined what would have been a good promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Big Show looking 20 years younger, shaved.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great a jobber battle royal to start the show off....sigh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay battle royal 

Big Show looks weird without facial hair :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

miz can't get no respect :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Show looks different shaven clean.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jerry Lawler is VOCAL AIDS.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If they're doing Cena/Reigns at No Mercy I don't see Cena being around next year.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz biting Kenta promos like always


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Big Slow...Yawn...It's the big, old Slow tonight..yawn, yawn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big show looks ridiculous shaved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God, Big Show clean shaven....Somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I've heard that they're planning for Roman to have the IC title before WrestleMania because they want him to have some kind of super grand slam or something.

Is that what we're building last week and here?

And damn, Big Show shouldn't go clean shaven.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

did show shave his eyebrows? wtf


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz's facial expression says it all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor v Miz i'll take that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, why is Show clean shaven? Dude looked bad with that goatee during his Jeri-Show days, so this is just overkill. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait did Kurt just say the winner faces Miz on Raw next week for the title? But didn't he say he will defend his title at No Mercy? Call me crazy but i just assumed the winner would get the shot at the ppv.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What? No Curt Hawkins? R -Truth?...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> did show shave his eyebrows? wtf


Looks like he put his face a little too close to the stove.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Balor gonna lift show up with one arm and toss him out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Big Show without facial hair is so weird for me. This is not what I am used to. CHANGE IS WEIRD!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

None of this makes any sense, but okay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i don't know how long i can take maggle and king trading "OH MAH GOD!"s


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The winner will be either Finn or Jason "crickets" Jordan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So all the jobber guys will come out in the adbreak I guess :lol

Hello Finn


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

You can always tell when a commercial break is coming from Michael Cole's voice.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Did they really just go to a commercial here? :fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait did Kurt just say the winner faces Miz on Raw next week for the title? But didn't he say he will defend his title at No Mercy? Call me crazy but i just assumed the winner would get the shot at the ppv.


Of course not. They're saving that No Mercy Slot for something Like Big Slow/Big ass at Summerslam. Curt Hawkins vs Enzo or some shit.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

LET'S GO FINN
LET'S GO BÁLOR
LET'S GO FINN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't recognize Big Show at all at first


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

15 wrestlers in this battle royale?

this damn thing isn't gonna even start until after the second commercial break :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Did they really just go to a commercial here? :fpalm


Did you really want to sit there and watch all the jobber entrances?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bliss Banks main eventing? Haha the response here..

Balor where he belongs in the mid card.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jason Jordan gonna get a jobber entrance


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Did they really just go to a commercial here? :fpalm


Of course, creative is filled with semi literate baboons after all. When they're not throwing feces at each other that is...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Danny Zuko will be the next IC Champ, for sure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are doing the IC title match next week which no doubt will end in a title change so that we have the rematch at No Mercy. Looks like yet another title change just because.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> You can always tell when a commercial break is coming from Michael Cole's voice.


To Vince McMahon this is the ultimate compliment.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

A Battle Royal?

Fuck off with that bullshit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the royal rumble ... i fucking hate battle royal's but maybe cause this will be only 15 guys it might not be fucking terrible.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JJ is winning.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now Jason Jordan has lyrics in his theme.. Doesn't make it any better, at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Curt Hawkins lol!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What a chance for young talent to get over...but this is WWE....Big Slow will win .


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Curt Hawkins :lmao

Show's face when they all turned to look at him haha.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

At least Jordan's music has lyrics now, sounds much better.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

King kong Bundy vs all the jobbers

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoa. Big Show looks so weird without facial hair.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Jason "crickets" Jordan


But that would imply that there is some kind of lifeform out there that would give him a reaction.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hawkins should have never taken a deal to come back ffs why I get its money but still he hated his first experience there for these same reasons he was quite vocal about it if I recall.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias in there :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Show looks stupid with no facial hair, put him on that Rusev punishment plan


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cain't wait for the main event where Bliss is going to carry Banks to her best match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Jason Jordan doesn't win, he's boring. I much prefer Gable tbh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The audio seems to be tampered with, doesn't sound natural at all.

Think they're piping it in.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow channeling his inner King Kong Bundy with the shave now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias hid there for a minute I didn't even notice him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Now Jason Jordan has lyrics in his theme.. Doesn't make it any better, at all.


Not even close to this masterpiece.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor and The Club wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Looks like he put his face a little too close to the stove.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Balor club?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would be pretty funny if they rush the IC Title on Jordan. At that point, they should just turn him heel. Because fans are going to shit on it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

1,0000th Big Show Battle Royal elimination spot


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Why is Kalisto not on cw he would be a better fit there


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Slight tease there...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Not even close to this masterpiece.


:ha


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I like how there's a lot of tag guys in the Battle Royal. I wish they'd work more with in the midcard for variety's sake.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally they tease the Balor Club. Just please go with it. Would help all 3 men.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So in addition to being a jobber yet again ever since returning, Hawkins has now:

- Been eliminated from a battle royal in under 5 seconds
- Been called Curtis instead of Curt by Lawler

I hope the hellacious schedule is worth it. :hayden3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh The Club eliminating Show, interesting.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor club. Yes yes yes. 

Fuck Michael Cole, completely ruined it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is actually less jobbers than it could be, at least we have names like Finn and the Hardys in there :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All them people struggling with Finn Balor.. Seems fucking legit :HA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> 1,0000th Big Show Battle Royal elimination spot


Lmao it is a mandatory like the "how do you get the Big Show over the top".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW has been on for 18 minutes and I'm already tired of listening to Lawler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Club vs the Miztourage?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That elimination was just 2 sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's actually nice to hear Lawler's voice on commentary, and +1 for being appropriate for the venue.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jordan or Balor is winning this. I'm cheering for Balor as is the crowd.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I'm cheering for Jeff but I doubt he wins this.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Matt Hardy for IC CHAMP 





*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't missed Lawler at all....Anyone agree? 

Oh boy, Bonafide Big Box!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The crowd would want Finn or one of the Hardys to win, but I bet it'll be Jordan -_-


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Not even close to this masterpiece.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> At that point, they should just turn him heel. Because fans are going to shit on it.


That seems to be the case with everyone on the roster.

Examples A-Z:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm bored already


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i hope bo wins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should have put Miz on commentary at least.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

lets go underwear boy


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Hardyz vs Club?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoping Finn wins. Since he's the much better option than Jordan.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is absolutely terrible


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lawler referring to Jason Jordan's dad (Angle) just made me change this shit to a baseball game between two below .500 teams. 

:vincefu


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now this is a match I want to see.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's go Elias.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So many SLINGBLADES


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Demon King vs Willow!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got back from New York. Has RAW been any good?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh fuck you Wyatt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH GOD.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor v Wyatt again. Oh ffs.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh gtfo no one wants to see Finn Balor and Wyatt again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're really going to continue the Balor vs. Wyatt feud? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor is here to dropkick and slingblade, and he never runs out of either of them


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow.. Welp I'll be surprised if Jason Jordan doesn't win...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolBray

Jordan's definitely winning this.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Great so now it will be Jordan vs Miz. Another match no one wants to see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Balor vs. Wyatt lives.

Fuck that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what the audience sees when Bray comes out like that? Does it go dark or something?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wyatt and Balor feud still going :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you Bray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Just got back from New York. Has RAW been any good?


Yes, this is a battle royal the winner faces the miz next week


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is the point of Balor vs Wyatt again? When the Demon has already come out and beaten Bray


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Just got back from New York. Has RAW been any good?


What do you think ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff getting that push wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

I like Jeff, but Elias should've won, IMO.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhhhh cool, that's a nice winner there. I like it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff Hardy won :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

interestisng


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff singles push :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Make Elias a Wyatt already.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes!!!! I'm just glad Jordan didn't win. I thought for sure he was winning.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeff wins! I'm surprised lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Singles run for Jeff? :banderas


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

jeff wins!!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Typical lazy WWE booking. This is Jordan's time to shine!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck off Wyatt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice!! Jeff Hardy wins :mark:

Saw him and Matt Hardy as the underdogs too in this match


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

jeff :mark


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Great call imo


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I like being proven wrong. Well done Jeff.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hardy vs. Miz. Now that’s a match or even a feud I can get behind.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ohh snap

what better way for the Hardys to "break" than one of them winning a singles title?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

As soon as they come back to WWE, it's all about Jeff. Yes!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff! Finally getting that singles push again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg ! Jeff actually won! Things just got better. :mark:


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

who teams up with matt to fight the club now?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jeff back in the IC Title scene. Nice. But Matt would be better! He never held it before.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And so begins Jeff's solo push, like everyone knew it would eventually :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd take Jeff over Jason Jordan.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes Jeff!!! He is a good singles competitor, I think I read something on the squared circle reddit about him bringing back the facepaint if he became a singles competitor again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Hardy vs. Miz. Now that’s a match or even a feud I can get behind.


 The Hardys are done without the Broken gimmick, may as well split them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well good for Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Matt will probably cost him the match next week.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, can't say I saw that coming. Poor Matt..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Jeff needs something to do while more tag teams arrive

Fuck you Cole, still putting over Jordan's boring ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice shocker win.. Cause I thought Jason Jordan was gonna win for sure.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow, unpredictable choice. That's good


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What is the point of Balor vs Wyatt again? When the Demon has already come out and beaten Bray


To give finn another win on ppv until they figure out who to feud him with next


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Typical lazy WWE booking. This is Jordan's time to shine!


Jordan is absolutely garbage


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What is the point of Balor vs Wyatt again? When the Demon has already come out and beaten Bray


Wyatt wants The Demon as a vessel to access the netherworld and retrieve Sister Abigail.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you Wyatt!!! :lol.

Good call,WWE Jeff needs that singles push. That we'll go over very well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:armfold at having the Obsolete Mule win instead of Broken Matthew.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I doubt Jeff wins. The boring club will interfere


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

MFR55 said:


> who teams up with matt to fight the club now?


*STAND BACK! THERES A HURRICANE COMING THROUGH! *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they just gonna pick a name out of a hat for the contender at No mercy? Still don't get why the winner of this battle royal didn't get the shot at the ppv, but then again nothing this company does booking wise makes any sense 90% of the time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So they just gonna pick a name out of a hat for the contender at No mercy? Still don't get why the winner of this battle royal didn't get the shot at the ppv, but then again nothing this company does booking wise makes any sense 90% of the time.


Or they have Jeff win and then the rematch is at No Mercy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lesnar has to pass the torch to Braun. If Brock retains lol just lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Enzo's impending cruiserweight debut.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Poor Neville. Probs going to end up losing his title to...Enzo down to road fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Brother Nero is alright with me.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo in the cruiserweight division :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they added Enzo to the Cruiser weight division, I don't hate Enzo as much as most people do but the fucking guy can't hold a candle to the talent in the CW division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo is up next. You already know what the fuck is going on


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey, I just noticed that King is back tonight. Is this permanent?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Make Elias a Wyatt already.*


I didn't know I wanted this until now. That would be cool to see!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar must be bored to be making all these appearances.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol just watch his opponent be Drew Gulak, someone really grounded that wont be too hard for Enzo to keep up with. Its gonna hilarious watching Enzo in this division trying to wrestle.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Hey, I just noticed that King is back tonight. Is this permanent?


Just for tonight. Booker T is stuck in Houston.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The first teaser the CW division has gotten in a while and it's for Enzo. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo and cruserweight, 2 words that mean skippable in my book most of the time, together :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, Enzo next...time for the first break of the night.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brock has been on RAW a lot more recently. About time


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

It's because Booker T is stuck in Houston.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Hey, I just noticed that King is back tonight. Is this permanent?


No Booker T is stuck in Houston with his family.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Hey, I just noticed that King is back tonight. Is this permanent?


They're in Memphis and Booker had travel issues because of the hurricane in Texas, so I think it's just this week.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Happy Jeff won. Unexpected, and opens the door for a lot of different things.

:eva2

edit: Hey, it's Alexa Bliss! Time to take off my pants...


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

The cruiserweight division is WWE's attempt at having their own PWG. Only problem is they won't let them have matches like PWG, so it limits them. Enzo would NEVER be in a PWG match so to say this is going to be crap is an understatement.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I wonder who they'll put him with. Give him Gallagher who will tie him up in knots. Johnny Saint style


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa in the ponytail yay! It matches her so well.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn. Charly might be better looking than Alexa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly and Alexa in the same segment.

:damn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Alexa cut back on the makeup, she almost looks like a clown.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Make Elias a Wyatt already.*


Why do you want to bury Elias this soon?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't even care that he lost the feud and lost two matches in a row, I am glad Rollins got out of the Wyatt Blackhole as quickly as he did. He is much better off now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I expected her to say Legit Bitch lol!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alexa should win.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Alexa Bliss actually ain't that good looking to be honest


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like that there at least using the fact Sasha has never successfully defended the title as a part of the story.

But whether it’s clean or screwy, let Sasha retain tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This geek.

:lmao

His reactions are getting quieter and quieter by the week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Graves is telling the truth though. No one likes Enzo :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh. It's Enzo. 

Can't wait for Neville to bury him.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid promo from Bliss. I think This Is Your Life can officially be called an aberration.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Alexa Bliss actually ain't that good looking to be honest


She is. But compared to Charly, she might just be average. I'll have to re-assess the footage to really figure it out.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lawler didn't get the memo that everyone hates Enzo now, he's obviously entertained


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This motherfucker is so annoying.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> I wonder who they'll put him with. Give him Gallagher who will tie him up in knots. Johnny Saint style


That would be funny I'd rather not have Gallagher job to Enzo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> She is. But compared to Charly, she might just be average. I'll have to re-assess the footage to really figure it out.


Alexa is hot and all, but she ain't got shit on Charly imo.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

God Movement said:


> She is. But compared to Charly, she might just be average. I'll have to re-assess the footage to really figure it out.


Charly is ten times better


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love that Enzo is getting less and less reaction every week, fans are starting to realize how awful he is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My wife just asked "is this guy retarded?"

And she's not one to use that word alot.

:mj4


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Second hand embarrassment


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Currently listening to A Little Less Conversation until Enzo shuts up.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Not gonna lie, with all the backstage drama with Enzo, I'm more interested than I ever have been when he comes out, just to see how he is booked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

he pronounced it Nome lmfao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

sailord said:


> That would be funny I'd rather not have Gallagher job to Enzo


Gets him on Raw I guess.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Alexa Bliss actually ain't that good looking to be honest


She looks strange without make up

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this idiot even talking about? fpalm He's so annoying


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I always booked Enzo as cruiswerweight in the game.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Alexa is hot and all, but she ain't got shit on Charly imo.





Mra22 said:


> Charly is ten times better


Yeah, I re-winded it. Charly is definitely better.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder if Vince still wants to see Enzo get his ass kicked every week as a cruiserweight?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Cass, it must have hurt really bad!  I wonder how he stood back up with it being torn like that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nobody gives a shit get on with the match. Glad they booed him when he mentioned Conor, you are not funny.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

terrible. dude is trash


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"Enzo is a dafty, pass it on" Noam quote, i'm passing it on ... 

JEWDI KNIGHT FUCKING HAVE HIM.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enzo's career just ended right there with that promo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Love that Enzo is getting less and less reaction every week, fans are starting to realize how awful he is.


You love that one of the most organically over super stars on the roster are being systematically buried?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is gonna be hard to watch.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome promo by Bliss. Loved the burial graves did on enzo. Enzo isn't funny he's annoying and glad others are waking up to see the same thing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Alexa is hot and all, but she ain't got shit on Charly imo.


Charly has her in everything, excepppttt










DAT ASS :banderas


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

cruiserweights time for a piss break.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Erramayhem89 said:


> She looks strange without make up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Without makeup she looks rather boyish


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Gets him on Raw I guess.


That's true I guess.i really enjoy most of the CW wish they got treated better


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wonder if Vince still wants to see Enzo get his ass kicked every week as a cruiserweight?


I hope so. I wish they'd invite McGregor just to come out after his promo and say ''who the fuck is this guy? get the fuck outta here!'' or to beat him to a bloody pulp, either or.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, I re-winded it. Charly is definitely better.


She's prettier but Alexa is sexier.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erramayhem89 said:


> She looks strange without make up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Alexa's still really attractive without makeup









Its just shes not as hot as she is all dolled up. I'd say without makeup shes cute/pretty, but with the makeup and hair in pig tails she turns to hot.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Charly has her in everything, excepppttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one really knows Charly's situation there, but she could be concave and still be hot as fuck


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Charly is so overrated.

Alexa > Charly any day.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

The crowds are so dead. I feel sorry for this company 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Noam Dar is a rare combination of the Dayman and Alf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo got a singles win? Holy fuck.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

LMAO at the old dude in the first row with the wig and shirt.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's his finishing move?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was horrible


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yikes. Enzo is not gonna work in the cruiserweight division. His wrestling style, as it were, is not compatible.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Charly has her in everything, excepppttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....What Ass?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And it will be Enzo vs Neville at No Mercy...ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Neville wanted to lowkey give Charly the business.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa's still really attractive without makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than the video I watched of her lol. She doesn't look bad there

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bork!!!! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This n*gga Brock might be more full time than Cena. I need that Brock "Cena's never here, I'm here every week" promo


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

And by Brock is back, we mean 10-15 minutes of Paul Heyman talking while Brock stares into the camera and occasionally jumps around.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Charly is so overrated.
> 
> Alexa > Charly any day.


Ahh, idk about all that lol.. But can we both agree that both are bad? :draper2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh FFS, who teaches them to do an interview like that.

Either look at the camera (aka, the TV audience) or look at the interviewer. Looking off into space is just so…ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

No Enzo matches on 205 please. I don't even dislike him like most on here seem to, but he's fucking awful in the ring and 205live at the very least produces consistently good matches and he will drag that quality down.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> That was horrible


Agreed


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Brock was in the building: why not start the show hot with a pissed off Brock starting a parking lot fight with Braun or something before the official show? Odd placement and odd time for what I presume will either be the same thing or another tired Heyman promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Get ready for Enzo beating a CW each week on the road to his match against Neville at No Mercy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I assume thats how most Enzo matches will go in the CW division, the other wrestler will try and carry him, Enzo will take most of the abuse, then in the end Enzo will hit a botchy finisher or rollup and win. Vince don't care to give him wins now that he's in a division he gives no fucks about.

Its just gonna be awful watching this bum beat everyone whos so much better than him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Ahh, idk about all that lol.. But can we both agree that both are bad? :draper2


I think you'll find it hard to get people to agree with you that Alexa is bad. Excellent on the mic. Solid in the ring.

All the woman's look well don't look as hot without makeup. Not just Alexa.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> ....What Ass?


For her size bruh, you can't deny she gotta a decently sized ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Brock was in the building: why not start the show hot with a pissed off Brock starting a parking lot fight with Braun or something before the official show? Odd placement and odd time for what I presume will either be the same thing or another tired Heyman promo.


The second hour is the most watched hour.

It's not odd placement at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Charly is so overrated.
> 
> Alexa > Charly any day.


Agreed. Charly has a slightly more "innocent cute" kind of look but Alexa is way hotter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I assume thats how most Enzo matches will go in the CW division, the other wrestler will try and carry him, Enzo will take most of the abuse, then in the end Enzo will hit a botchy finisher or rollup and win.


Yep, are you sports entertained?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird seeing you guys talk about who is prettier Alexa or Charly. They are both pretty to me lol. Is this how dudes talk about girls? I don't mean it in a rude way or anything, being a girl I don't know about that stuff.I hope I don't come across as rude or anything.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I think you'll find it hard to get people to agree with you that Alexa is bad. Excellent on the mic. Solid in the ring.
> 
> All the woman's look well don't look as hot without makeup. Not just Alexa.


Bad = Attractive


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

C'mon Braaaaauuuuuunnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

The only reason they show off their social media followers is because they make money off of it and to show their investors something positive because the product is awful.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly didn’t expect Brock to be back so soon but I’m glad he’s here so we can keep building to Lesnar vs. Strowman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These entrances suck without pyro. WTF is Vince thinking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I forgot they cut pyro, that Brock thing looks stupid now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well why are all those followers not watching RAW on a weekly basis then? :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's weird seeing you guys talk about who is prettier Alexa or Charly. They are both pretty to me lol. Is this how dudes talk about girls? I don't mean it in a rude way or anything, being a girl I don't know about that stuff.I hope I don't come across as rude or anything.


Usually we're far more vulgar.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE BEAST is in the HOUSE!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fun fact:Jerry Lawler has never watched NXT once before. He told us over the summer at an Indy event, looked at my friend's NXT shirt and said "You actually watch that?" Then proceeded to say he never has seen it himself.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, not another long, generic Heyman promo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As damn well you should Heyman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I think you'll find it hard to get people to agree with you that Alexa is bad. Excellent on the mic. Solid in the ring.
> 
> All the woman's look well don't look as hot without makeup. Not just Alexa.


Lol, you took "bad" too literal there. I was meaning that in a good way.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I never want to hear another Paul Heyman promo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar, so over :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where is Braun


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar feuds are so goddamn boring.

How can someone who's never here be so stale?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heyman promos are repetitive trash.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sick of these heyman promos. What is the point of this?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So yet another overlong Heyman promo...boring.

Heyman is detracting from the main event programs at this point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heyman is always great for slick transitions, but MAN are his promos getting old imo. Not taking away from his overall greatness on the stick (which cannot be denied), I am just pointing this out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Fun fact:Jerry Lawler has never watched NXT once before. He told us over the summer at an Indy event, looked at my friend's NXT shirt and said "You actually watch that?" Then proceeded to say he never has seen it himself.*


I don't blame him


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, not another long, generic Heyman promo.


Oh yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just let Lesnar fucking talk for once, he was fine when he grabbed the mic and cut a promo on Heath Slater. Anyways i'd rather he fuck up on the mic than here Heyman's repetitive fucking promos everytime they show up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Recap central tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Heyman promos are repetitive trash.


Sounds just like someone else who comes out with a lantern


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We KNOW that already Heyman, get on with it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been to that arena before because of a school out of state field trip years ago, I got really sick on that trip and ended up getting Bronchitis they said it was close to being Pneumonia. It was for a basketball game and I didn't really have fun.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That's a much better pic. She looks stunning right there


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Sounds just like someone else who comes out with a lantern


I love Wyatt but I said the same last week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's weird seeing you guys talk about who is prettier Alexa or Charly. They are both pretty to me lol. Is this how dudes talk about girls? I don't mean it in a rude way or anything, being a girl I don't know about that stuff.I hope I don't come across as rude or anything.


Naw, you're not coming across rude. But women do the same thing. Especially when it comes to the shield guys :lol.. Not saying you do it, just saying I've seen it before.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how Heyman always put over whoever is gonna face Brock before he puts his guy over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh thank you Brock, lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This promo is putting me and the crowd to sleep. Heyman your promos suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark when Brock decides to talk.:done

It's like a rainbow sighting.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No follow up with Stroman? WHAT THE HELL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Usually we're far more vulgar.


Yeah I was surprised about that lol! I was surprised that it was so clean. Thanks for answering my question. :smile2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHIT! lol it just feels like a big moment when Lesnar grabs the mic and actually speaks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was it?

lol two "icons" will collide.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Suplex City, bitch."










:brock


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So they're really doing Cena/Reigns at No Mercy?

My God. I don't hate Roman, but this all really shows why the entire roster suffers because all roads have to lead to him.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

This crowd sucks by the way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Lesnar talks it's basically....something something something curse word.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good should have done that much sooner.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That moment you realize you can't skip over Heyman's promo because it's live.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can't believe they are giving away Cena and Reigns at No Mercy


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two icons :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, that was lame as fuck.

LET'S GO STROWMAN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Cesaro :banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN!!! :rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shit Seth is back to wearing that attire, was hoping he'd keep the red and black attire as his main attire. hope its not gone for good like his white and gold jesus attire.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Loved the red gear last week, but I have to say with the red tag team title belt it was a lot. Don't mind the silver pants tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins vs Cesaro!! :mark:

Please give them a decent amount of time....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Probably no Braun tonight then. No big, sometimes it’s a good things to keep guys off TV for a week.

Now Rollins vs. Cesaro is something I can get behind.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BURN IT DOWN.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Rollins vs Cesaro? Should be good!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun vs. Brock

Roman vs. Cena.

Both of those matches should be at WrestleMania. This is crazy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> This crowd sucks by the way.


Yup. Memphis usually has shitty wrestling crowds.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> ....What Ass?


DAT FAT TRANSFER :sleep


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So we actually are getting a Owens and Shane feud fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did they just announce Seth Rollins vs Cesaro?? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still hate JoJo as a ring announcer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was neutral on the 'Burn it down' thing at first, but the fans have really taken to it, I must say.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Braun vs. Brock
> 
> Roman vs. Cena.
> 
> Both of those matches should be at WrestleMania. This is crazy.


What if we get it the other way round at Wrestlemania instead?

Reigns vs. Lesnar

Braun vs. Cena


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I just tune in and I hear Graves say 2 Icons collide when talking about Cena vs Reigns. Don't watch much but did Reigns surpass Flair's world title reigns and beat Angle and some other legends?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cena vs Reigns at No Mercy is fine if it results in Cena pinning him for the belt at WM by pulling out the old chain and going heel, but I don't believe that's where they're going. Not to mention, SD has the actual WWE Title Can't see them deviating from Brock/Reigns, but w.e. Gotta sell those network subscriptions. Feels incredibly anticlimactic thus far.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> What if we get it the other way round at Wrestlemania instead?
> 
> Reigns vs. Lesnar
> 
> Braun vs. Cena


I think we're getting Braun vs Goldberg.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Braun vs. Brock
> 
> Roman vs. Cena.
> 
> Both of those matches should be at WrestleMania. This is crazy.


That's what desparation will do to you.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cesaro Rollins... very careful at using superlatives, but definitively two of the most well-conditioned ring wise Ive ever seen. Should be fun.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> I just tune in and I hear Graves say 2 Icons collide when talking about Cena vs Reigns. Don't watch much but did Reigns surpass Flair's world title reigns and beat Angle and some other legends?


Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Since WWE is so into skipping one part of the wrestlers names (Adrian Neville - Neville, Antonio Cesaro - Cesaro, Alexander Rusev - Rusev, Elias Samson - Elias), I wonder when they are going to do the same thing to Paul Heyman?
- Ladies and gentlemen. My name is Paul.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> What if we get it the other way round at Wrestlemania instead?
> 
> *Reigns vs. Lesnar*
> 
> Braun vs. Cena


Well, that match is definitely happening at WM.

And I wouldn't mind Cena and Braun, actually.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously? We're doing this recap right now? This isn't even related to..ugh never mind.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell WWE? Seth & Dean out there, and you go to a recap of something from last week that doesn't even involve them?! fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A recap right now for another feud?

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really they're recapping Roman and Cena from last week, right now :Out


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


... of the Crappytude Era.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> *Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon*


:eagle


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


Elaborate.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I wouldn't mind Cena vs. Braun either (as long as Braun destroys him), but with him being as hot as he is, it's a big mistake not to put him in the main event.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are they stalling this Rollins/Cesaro match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE could make a video package of me cleaning my room and make it seem like the most lit segment in the history of Raw.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Love how they don't put the crowd audio in. Hahah


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth & Dean standing there in the ring just watching this recap I guess :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus, the obsession never ends. This recap feels like Vince legit blacked out and demanded more Roman. Holy hell. Talk about awkward placement. Is this WCW Saturday Night?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd lol if at the end of the promo the Cesaro Rollins match was already over lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh fuck off with this recap shit. I want Rollins vs Cesaro!!! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The placement of this recap is just terrible.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

WTF is this shit recap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't even one of WWE's better recap videos, either.

:mj4

Get fucked, ******* (WWE).


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why are they doing this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God are they ever gonna cut Cesaro's horrible theme out of the intro and just use Sheamus' theme?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Sheamus isn't gone to make his movie yet, is he going after No Mercy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince Mcmahon's hard on just couldn't take any longer by recapping that in the middle of this feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have the whole damn arena waiting for commercial break + this recap before getting on with the match.

Bloody hell, no wonder attendance is going down.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope Rollins doesn't pull a muscle, he's been standing out there for 20 minutes.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

As soon as this match starts it will go to a commercial because on that bs recap happening before it.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Rollins hanging out for 10 mins WTF


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dean with the loser symbol :lmao Dean is so mature


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Let's talk the Roman/Cena feud"

"Let's talk about Africa also"


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Booker is awful at commentary, but King is just as bad now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hope this match gets around 15-20 mins.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they always fucking do this, tag team feuds with tag team, tag team loses belts, tag team member faces tag team member then the following week its tag team member vs other tag team member then tag team member vs other member then dq shit happens then tag team vs tag team happens and the champions lose clean while the belts are not on the line

ffs wwe just mix it up and stop with the same shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love that standing backflip.

Looks like Rollins is back to 100%.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When did Cesaro stop wearing the tape :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I really hope this match gets around 15-20 mins.


Does that include the ill placement of the Roman/Cena recap? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Booker is awful at commentary, but King is just as bad now.


Hearing King tonight makes me long for Booker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking commercials during matches.

fpalm


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Booker is awful at commentary, but King is just as bad now.


Booker is fun and entertaining though. He does his job well

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This wrestlemania type match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, ambrose back to just flinging title belts around again lol, i'm sure Vince loved that lol.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Just stop, Reigns is definitely an icon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We could have gotten more match time before the commercial break had they not done that recap at that point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Does that include the ill placement of the Roman/Cena recap? :lol


Definitely not :lol

Vince just couldn't contain himself there fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FFS are they ever gonna find a way to book a tag feud that doesn't involve each member taking turns facing the other in singles matches every week leading up to the ppv? Let me guess Ambrose is facing Sheamus next week, then Rollins will face Sheamus, then Ambrose will face Cesaro...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> lol, ambrose back to just flinging title belts around again lol, i'm sure Vince loved that lol.


those belts are a worthless pieces of shit, as long as they don't do it to the classic 90's ones


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really like Cesaro and Sheamus look but they kinda got that skin head swag to them.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Erramayhem89 said:


> Booker is fun and entertaining though. He does his job well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro got some hops, like damn. That leg drop was beautiful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> those belts are a worthless pieces of shit, as long as they don't do it to the classic 90's ones


oh don't get me wrong, doesn't bother me, just Vinny in the back who had a fucking aneurism when he did it lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've noticed that Dean has started wearing black wrist tape instead of white recently, ever since he and Seth got back together.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd is growing mild!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ did cole really just say that "who would ever believe rollings and ambrose would ever be friends or a tag team again" jesus christ.......i must have missed the countless so called un planned team us during beat downs or work as a team at the rumble, or the countless teaming up at events you know the same events that has videos and pics of on wwe.com mmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buckle bomb.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They could have a way better match.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn Rollins is so bland (as a character)... every week I hope for a persona to show up... but nope.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, Cesaro actually won a match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww, boo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course they barely get anytime. Show another random, shitty video package, though, idiots.

fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ahahahahaha, oh i miss crazy ambrose on the outside of the ring just doing that shit hahahahaha. 

bummer, wanted that match to go long.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol Seth jobbed to an uppercut?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Decent match. They're having Seth lose a good amount but I think it's smart in the long run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not too hyped about Sheamus and Dean.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro look so fucking cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, that was underwhelming.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, I knew Dean would have a match tonight cos of his wrist tape  Yay got both the boys in matches!


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> :lol Seth jobbed to an uppercut?


Cesaro has been using the uppercut as his finisher for some time now


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins's strength when he did the Buckle Bomb on Cesaro :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck commercials. come on!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow going ahead and getting this match outta the way, guess Rollins will face Sheamus next week then, then Ambrose will face Cesaro. So fucking sick of how they book all their tag feuds.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW is so boring I'm about to turn it off it's putting me to sleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't see this match happening TONIGHT.

And, of course, another commercial, when they just came back from commercial like 4 minutes ago.

:lmao

This company deserves to struggle like it is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey let's start another match...Vince is like commercial dammit!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It wasn't just an Uppercut. It was an "Uppercut out of Nowhere"...or whatever.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


I agree. It's just an oddly booked thing. The random Cena/Roman recap and then most of the match takes place during the commercial break. Shame really.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins's strength when he did the Buckle Bomb on Cesaro :banderas


That's what I was saying. Dude is way stronger than he looks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


That will happen when you're given 8 minutes and there's a commercial break smack-dab during that small period of time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> This RAW is so boring I'm about to turn it off it's putting me to sleep


I'm actively looking up something else for background noise instead.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


>


He is infinitely more tolerable than fucking Lawler though but yeah ... i must say i'm missing Booker sounding like he's coming every time someone gets hit hard lol. "Unnnnnnnffff" .... it's all i can think.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


They could have way better Match doesn't help with the fucking commercial and that stupid ass recap they had before the match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


Yeah it was, crowd didn't seem to be into it either.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

think i'll re watch game of thrones because i've only watched 40 mins of raw and its fucking sucked


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course they barely get anytime. Show another random, shitty video package, though, idiots.
> 
> fpalm


 Icon vs Icon :heston


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That will happen when you're given 8 minutes and there's a commercial break smack-dab during that small period of time.


Oh, I'm fully aware. The two are capable of putting on a wrestling clinic, but the time allotted and the clusterfucky stuff obviously hindered the quality of the match.

I'd love to see the two get a good 20 minutes without any interference.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This honestly might be the worst raw I've ever seen

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't see this match happening TONIGHT.
> 
> And, of course, another commercial, when they just came back from commercial like 4 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


 Everything is the fucking same, I'm tired of it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Oh, I'm fully aware. The two are capable of putting on a wrestling clinic, but the time allotted and the clusterfucky stuff obviously hindered the quality of the match.
> 
> I'd love to see the two get a good 20 minutes without any interference.


Juts gonna have to wait for No Mercy I guess. At least that match will have no commercial interruptions.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw has been kinda shit. Hope Bliss can save the show by carrying Banks to a good match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it was, crowd didn't seem to be into it either.


The two are capable of tearing the house down. The time given to them, the clusterfucky stuff, and the random video packages kinda wrecked it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'd love to see the two get a good 20 minutes without any interference.


Me too and it is very weird that they just decided to do Ambrose/Sheamus right away as opposed to just letting Rollins/Cesaro go longer


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Me too and it is very weird that they just decided to do Ambrose/Sheamus right away as opposed to just letting Rollins/Cesaro go longer


100% agreed on that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


Not much time, commercials and the crowd being pure shit doesn't help.... OH AND that Cena/Reigns promo took like fucking 5 mins fpalm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck strong style, Sheamus is going Kings Road


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the way Dean ran across the ring holding his back :lol It looked so silly :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why is blisss faxing banks if these two have a match at no mercy, it beggars belief this company


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro match kinda disappointing :draper2


 Its the safety first WWE style and layout that kills matches. These two could put on a 4.5*+ match outside the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, if you're going to have a match as short as Rollins/Cesaro was; doesn't it at least make sense to not have a 4 minute commercial break during it?!

I mean, am I nuts here?

:mj4

Isn't this like TV 101 shit here?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice sequence by Rollins.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the_hound said:


> why is blisss faxing banks if these two have a match at no mercy, it beggars belief this company


Ey?

As of now, there is no booked match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now for Emma's weekly twitter conversation backstage, then will go out and job, i'm sensing pattern here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVING the teamwork between Ambrollins :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, the 50/50 shit, each team wins one.

:lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nothin'but love for Dean but that rebound clothesline setup & spot was terrible. :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Nothin'but love for Dean but that rebound clothesline setup & spot was terrible. :maury


Only Seth can make it look amazing because he flips upside down :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the best suicide dive Rollins has done in awhile.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm digging this tag feud way more than I should.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

I just got in. Anyone wanna tell me what I've missed in the first 100 minutes? Thanks.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

#WeWantEmma
dem high stakes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is that thing on Mickie's head? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course, the 50/50 shit, each team wins one.
> 
> :lmao


Seth's music played when they came out

Dean's music plays when they leave

so cute!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh look, it's another Emma gets squashed episode.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They don't get tired of punishing Emma do they? :lmao

I'm betting that she's Asuka's first victim on Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IDidPaige said:


> I just got in. Anyone wanna tell me what I've missed in the first 100 minutes? Thanks.


Nothing because Braun hasn't been on yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Seth's music played when they came out
> 
> Dean's music plays when they leave
> 
> so cute!


:lol

Right?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO Emma is being DEMOLISHED.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IDidPaige said:


> I just got in. Anyone wanna tell me what I've missed in the first 100 minutes? Thanks.


 Nothing.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If Emma wants to succeed in WWE she needs a nose-job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A "rolling senton". Fuck off, MAGGLE. :armfold

And poor Emma continuing to be geeked out yet again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, hashtag stipulation WTF...............oh fuck me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't even realize Braun wasn't even on during the Brock segment.

:lol

Way to build him up, idiots.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> They don't get tired of punishing Emma do they? :lmao
> 
> I'm betting that she's Asuka's first victim on Raw.


At this point they don't even know why they're punishing her anymore, its just became the normal thing to do with her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are they really trying to FORCE hashtags for Emma :LOL

This is so embarrassing :mj4*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Emma.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This # thing may actually get Emma over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like the 50/50 booking but I'm glad Deano got a win and Seth helped him, showing their awesome teamwork.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Emma is awesome, this hashtag thing could work.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman and Bliss front and centre for this message.

Are you really surprised? Those two are Vinces favourite. Jacks off to both of them, don't be surprised to see Vince back so he can lay one on Bliss.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Are they really trying to FORCE hashtags for Emma :LOL
> 
> This is so embarrassing :mj4*


That's the point :jericho2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The lack of BRAAAAAAUUUUUN disturbs me and saddens my soul.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> This # thing may actually get Emma over.


I feel like she's in the doghouse for that apparent reason... Twitter.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> That's the point :jericho2


Yes. That is the point. It's not supposed to be taken seriously. Like the Seamus 5:15 t-shirts. That dude is such a mark.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't even realize Braun wasn't even on during the Brock segment.
> 
> :lol
> 
> Way to build him up, idiots.


 Hardly surprising lol

No one can above a certain glass ceiling, Braun was getting too hot now they're trying to bring him back down.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully things get better in Texas soon! Hurricanes cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do Americans call burgers 'sandwiches'? I never understood that...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> Hardly surprising lol
> 
> No one can above a certain glass ceiling, Braun was getting too hot now they're trying to bring him back down.


People would only have moaned that they we got "the same old shit"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Emma got new music? There was nothing wrong with her old music.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do Americans call burgers 'sandwiches'? I never understood that...


I don't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You could literally hear a pindrop in the arena right now..

Emma's new theme is terrible btw fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Are they really trying to FORCE hashtags for Emma :LOL
> 
> This is so embarrassing :mj4*


Even more embarrassing then your threads about Sasha Banks.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do I feel like Jerry is gonna say something inappropriate? Oh so Emma has a new theme. Aww I'm gonna miss her old one!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Yes. That is the point. It's not supposed to be taken seriously. Like the Seamus 5:15 t-shirts. That dude is such a mark.


Woah now settledown, I didn't sign up for the Legit Boss hate brigade.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes at that silence for Mickie, and WTF at this new Emma theme?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the shitting hell music is that, god this creative man


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nah, let's get #flappypants trending. 


WHAT DID THEY DO TO EMMA'S AWESOME MUSIC!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I thinK Road Dogg must have written RAW tonight.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Emma has no business losing to an ancient Mickie James. This better be the start of the comeback.

#GiveEmmaAChance


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol wtf is that theme? doesn't fit her at all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol now Vince has them burying and denying Emma had anything to do with starting the womens revolution.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They are changing everybody's theme wtf


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:deandre at Emma's new theme. Shit sounds like something that would be used for a fan-made WWE music video on YouTube. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I hate this new theme. She could dance in rhythm to her old one. This one is crap.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Emma has the most crowd killing music ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do Americans call burgers 'sandwiches'? I never understood that...


I don't lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> People would only have moaned that they we got "the same old shit"


 Could still have gotten them to do something. This week was a pass week for the feud and it takes momentum out of it. Which is exactly want with Cena-Roman on the same card.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This shitty music is to stick it to Emma. Sick of watching a show dedicated to burying talent. I'm out.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Emma went from having a solid theme to a shit pop song. Gaawwd.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the only time emma truly seemed in her element was doing her dance with the original gimmick


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice try out match....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They gave Emma a "this will never get you over" theme.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I got home late so I'm behind everyone in the broadcast. I just heard Enzo Amore say "clearly I have proven that I can compete with lumbering 7 ft giants" :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

#BRINGEMMASOLDTHEMEBACK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EMMA WON :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now they're even burying how Emma looks, ffs did she piss in Vince's coffee or something? I don't get why shes so fucking despised by this company.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA WINS! EMMA WINS! EMMA WINS!

:WOO


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Emma won. That's a surprise.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure yoshihiko could get better reaction on her way to the ring then these two.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Emma and Paige started the revolution together.*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, neither of these ladies are getting a reaction.. This RAW has been real bland..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ fuck this company


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Emma, shut up :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> Could still have gotten them to do something. This week was a pass week for the feud and it takes momentum out of it. Which is exactly want with Cena-Roman on the same card.


Strowman/Lesnar have had just as many video packages on this show as Reigns/Cena has.

We've also seen Lesnar, who cut a promo. Cena and Reigns haven't been on the show once.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They are taking the piss out of Emma so hard.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emma wins!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma stop talking you are burying yourself.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Emma won! Mickie was like ok Emma we get it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Cena NEXT..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Damn, neither of these ladies are getting a reaction.. This RAW has been real bland..


Being in Memphis doesn't help. Pretty awful wrestling city.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman/Cena contract signing next? That mean the RAW title will main event tonight? :fpalm


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I liked Emma's original music and dance. The last one was an improvement. Now she has the worst music I think I have ever heard wtf. She is a good wrestler why are they doing this to her?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh ... I think i know where this is going now. she keeps this women's revolution shit up and Haitch is going to get the feud he wants with Paige and Emma.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> This RAW has been real bland..



Yeah I've pretty much tuned out already, playing Overwatch and listening to RAW in the background lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If you're wondering why they never push Emma, this is why. Don't ever ask again.*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Strowman/Lesnar have had just as many video packages on this show as Reigns/Cena has.
> 
> We've also seen Lesnar, who cut a promo. Cena and Reigns haven't been on the show once.


Difference, people care about Lesnar vs Braun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess that means Sasha and Alexa are main eventing tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Per PWInsider this match is set for tonight...

[SPOILER="RAW]*John Cena vs. Samoa Joe in their first-ever singles match in WWE history. The two faced off many years ago for Rick Bassman's UPW before either were stars, but this would be their first meeting since that match.[/SPOILER]

So expect something to happen to set it up.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If you're wondering why they never push Emma, this is why. Don't ever ask again.*


Emma > Sasha

Deal with it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emma is fucking awful


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Arsenal79 said:


> Emma has no business losing to an ancient Mickie James. This better be the start of the comeback.
> 
> #GiveEmmaAChance


You call Mickie ancient but Asuka isn't that much younger


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I still can't believe they're doing this match at No Mercy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell was that? I was expecting to see a wrestling feud between Emma and Mickie James. Not a fucking Twitter feud over a women's revolution that occurred in 2014-2015 :tripsscust


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Samoa Joe interrupts and we get Cena/Joe then, I imagine.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Emma > Sasha


There is no possible universe in which that statement is true.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This Raw has been fucking vile. Thank goodness I had an FFB draft tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The GOAT Sasha Banks is main eventing RAW with Alexa over Cena and Reigns :drose*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman about to get shit on by Cena, on the mic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns vs Cena up next


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell are you doing Cena?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol a feud between two guys universally despised by the fans, i'm assuming Vince thought "YEAH! now the fans gotta cheer one of them damn it! YEAH!" boy was he wrong... "YOU BOTH SUCK! YOU BOTH SUCK!"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Per PWInsider this match is set for tonight...
> 
> [SPOILER="RAW]*John Cena vs. Samoa Joe in their first-ever singles match in WWE history. The two faced off many years ago for Rick Bassman's UPW before either were stars, but this would be their first meeting since that match.[/SPOILER]
> 
> So expect something to happen to set it up.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z791IpUTZYI

yeahhhh nice try wwe


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, John, this is WrestleMania worthy, but Vince doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh they're going to dick suck through the contract signing while pretending to shit on each other.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Live look at Vince


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wait a wrestlemania match is happening at No Mercy? Yes it's true we get the Ibushi/Yosihiko rematch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If you're wondering why they never push Emma, this is why. Don't ever ask again.*


:rude: 

Let me have hope!


:ajhi I'm playing with you! I hope you are enjoying the show! Also I hope Sasha retains tonight!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns needs a new logo, that Superman punch shadow looks like it should be in some Payless shoes


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

This reminds me of the Giant Douche vs Turd Sandwich episode of South Park


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did Cena just use the word "protected" live on the air?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just pick up the pen, please don't pick up the mic.

Edit: FUCK!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at Reigns still wearing that ugly-ass vest. Just bring back the basic double R logo already.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

More boos for Cena or Reigns do you think?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Crowd don't give a shit. Compare this to Styles/Cena segments.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhhh I like it. I do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

His mic work still needs work sign lol


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> There is no possible universe in which that statement is true.


Especially for clueless marks for asinine WWE booking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match feels little league and I love it lmao :lmao


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Love how y'all are bitching but AJ Styles and Kevin Owens came out to crickets


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> More boos for Cena or Reigns do you think?












Reigns by a landslide


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I'm sorry but that Emma Mickie match is a candidate for worst match of the year. Sloppy, Slow, No ring chemistry at all. Emma is also cringy in the mic. And ppl say why won't they push her.

This is a calibre Mania match thrived away at no mercy? I guess Mayas we'll see it. Roman is so heel, and Cena is babyface.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm afraid for the verbal beating Roman is gonna get


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena talking about anybody else's crowd reactions is hypocritical as fuck tbh :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The premise for this feud is hilarious.

No one cares about it.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

HEEL TURN LOLZ


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cena straight raping kayfabe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cena calling Reigns out for being handed everything despite fans not liking him, a little like a pot calling the kettle black huh Cena?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh shit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. Roman is really larger than life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shots fired.:gun:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena just won the crowd. Nice job Reigns.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cheap ass cena bootleg lmfao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mr no personality is talking and shocker it's uncaptivating


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And the Cena-induced burial begins. :evans


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I do like that they're addressing this;

but Cena is the LAST person I wanna hear this shit from.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I hate John Cena. There, I put it out there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Cheap ass corporately created John Cena bootleg."

Vince is really trolling tonight. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Shit. Cena "shooting" on Roman.*


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cena destroying him


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ether.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey Cena breaking kayfabe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena killing A GUY.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh damn ..... For once i agree with John


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena just buried the Undertaker. HE KNOWS NO LIMIT.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kurt is legit in awe and speechless. :maury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vinces plan find someone more universally hated then Cena..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Angle in he back looking like a hype man


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Why are they wasting this at No Mercy?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cena is great :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

roman cant hang with cena on the mic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cena is plain awesome as usual when he tries.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kurt corpsing


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I've never hoped for a cena burial all my life and I've hated him since 4 years old


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> ether.


Cether :cena2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They boo you because you suck, thats the pot calling the kettle black there Roman, LMFAO Cena straight embarassing Roman here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Roman forgot his line.

Edit: Damn, Cena is burying Reigns.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What is going on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at this. Fuckery.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Men and boys here. Cena is killing him :lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Reigns forget his line?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Kurt is legit in awe and speechless. :maury




He was in the background like


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena is fucking killing Roman Reigns and I love it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena is really annoying me right now, his don't give a shit attitude is not funny, it's irritating.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH SHIIIIITTTTTTT


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cena legit doesnt like this guy. Reigns is in over his head.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

God damn Cena .....


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

HAHA Go Roman.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I love Roman reigns, but god dam what a loss


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns is talking again. Why is he talking like a hillbilly


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Dog

:mark


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince is actually a genius :lmao

*Reigns & Cena are hated*
*Any person who shoots on Cena or Reigns gets cheered*

Hmmm......

Vince: HAVE THEM SHOOT ON EACH OTHER, DAMNIT!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

So Roman is the heel in all this? He sounds like a heel. But my god Cena is burying him so bad he's making HHH jealous.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh shit. Cena a fake ass bitch.

Reigns starting to go in.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bawgad "That man has a family John"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the best Cena burial of all time. Holy fucking shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Find it"

:lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Roman completely forgot his lines and looked like a fucking idiot.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman going off!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena slaughtering Reigns. 

Reigns is trying though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ddddaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman :ha. 

This is the roman I love.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Roman.. Cena did what you are doing for a long ass time.*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Reigns is getting violated by Cena on the mic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess the story is that while both guys are faces that get booed, Cena can handle it but Roman can't :lol

Might be maturity or simply that Reigns is more of a heel. Dammit, WWE's got me invested in this. Fuck, they got me.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena is fucking killing Roman Reigns and I love it


 So am i


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Get off th bus with that big shovel :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

LOLOL


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If Roman brings up Cena burying Nexus I'm fucking done :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Legit BOSS and @God Movement , ROMAN'S DROPPING TRUTH BOMBS LEFT AND RIGHT WITH NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE

:krillin3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Vince is actually a genius :lmao
> 
> *Reigns & Cena are hated*
> *Any person who shoots on Cena or Reigns gets cheered*
> ...


Every now and again the old coot still pulls some magic.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Get that WWE9931 guy in here!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman is easily holding his own. Something Miz and Styles did not do.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman buried himself in that segment :lmao

This is hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, this is Roman Reigns best promo.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Both of these guys have told the truth, but they both suck... because what they said is true...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Reigns beat promo ever


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shuffle/shovel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wanna see this shit now.:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns must have missed Cena putting Nakmaura over clean a few weeks ago, Cena also put over AJ Styles clean, Roman is the one who buries now, not Cena. I hate Cena but the guy has put over guys clean in the last few years.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman can never be the face of the company with promos as bad as this. It's fucking embarrassing how badly he's getting murdered.

Pull the fucking plug, Vince. This is _painful_ to watch.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Roman just hopped on my like list. Holy crap!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is trying, but he already lost


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm officially all in


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol Roman forgot his line.
> 
> Edit: Damn, Cena is burying Reigns.


 Cena buried him, then Roman buried himself. He got wrecked lol.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This is some good shit tbh


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

OMG Cena stop. He's already dead.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Reigns must have missed Cena putting Nakmaura over clean a few weeks ago, Cena also put over AJ Styles clean, Roman is the one who buries now, not Cena.


Those are Indy guys. Johns being buriying talent in wwe for years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Legit BOSS and @God Movement , ROMAN'S DROPPING TRUTH BOMBS LEFT AND RIGHT WITH NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE
> 
> :krillin3


He's easily holding his own in this. How soon people forget Styles and Miz got cooked.

:kobelol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The "Cether" is just getting started.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns is out of his depth here. 

Cena just continuing this burial.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can Braun come out and smash them both


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck, Cena is MURDERING Reigns here, this is insane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This honestly feels like a shoot segment. Good stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns gets a D for this promo


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cena is burying him like Triple h buried booker t


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman and Cena are doing pretty well. LOL it glitched out and Cena kept repeating himself.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kurt angle's face is me right now. I choked on my drink lol,


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena proving that he buries talent. His promos are for himself and he doesn't put people over in them AT ALL.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is some epic 2011 pipe bomb type shi*t, this is why I love wrestling...lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cena is fucking killing Reigns out here lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cena on the mic > Everyone else


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Legit BOSS and @God Movement , ROMAN'S DROPPING TRUTH BOMBS LEFT AND RIGHT WITH NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE
> 
> :krillin3


:dead2

*I love the shooting from both sides.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They should have held this match until at least Survivor Series.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, Cena just committed murder.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

"I'm still here because you can't do your job"

Holy fuck, Cena went in for the kill.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

People praising face of the company Roman Reigns when he's in here forgetting lines and saying shuffle instead of shovel? He's trying but he's baaaaaaaddd.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Two guys shooting on each other is always going to be good when it happens so rarely.

But this has been a one-sided slaughtering by Cena to Reigns.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns even botched his shoot promo. Wow


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wanna see this shit now.:lmao


In the words of Booker T.......... This shits guud!:catamaran


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

And I thought Baron Corbin got buried....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

R.I.P Roman.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Roman and Cena are doing pretty well. LOL it glitched out and Cena kept repeating himself.


I'd rather have someone repeat than freeze up and not know what to say lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is fucking great. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Cena is shitting all over Reigns and i FUCKING LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

This is something.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sick of Cena's blathering on about how he can still go, if he's so great, why he's still a part timer then? :lol


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Kurt Angle's face.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I need a GODDAMN MEDIC, CENA JUST KILLED A MAN OUT HERE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I know you people hate on WWE guys but that was awesome


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAH GAWD 

SAVAGE AS FUCK

THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY GAWD DAMMIT

SOMEBODY DON'T STOP THE PROMO


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

One awesome promo. Love when we get shoots. Reigns held his own. But Cena showed their is a big difference here. Men from boys.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena just committed murder.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Meltzer's and Alvarez's response to this


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

GET THE GEEKS OUT OF HERE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a destruction


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lmao crickets


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can Cena be arrested for butt-raping a Samoan dude?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Never thought I would say this but.. great segment until The Club arrived.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gallows, Anderson, not the best time to be coming out here :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised Vince let Roman get wrecked like that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The sad thing is, that was probably the best promo Reigns has ever cut. And he fucked even that one up. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OooooooooOooooooooooOOOOOoooooo.....he DEAD!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cena DESTROYED him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...and then the GEEKS show up for some reason


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Anderson & Gallows getting fed to Roman and Cena.

Vince has absolutely lost his mind to do Roman and Cena on a B Level PPV. He would have never done this pre-WWE network.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Cena/Reigns segment :sodone


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns is chump and looked like a chump and yet people say he is ready. OKAY


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who let these bald ass holes in the arena?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Those are Indy guys. Johns being buriying talent in wwe for years.


Never said he didn't bury guys for years, but that was years ago, Cena has actually been helping younger guys in his last few years in WWE. Meanwhile Reigns is currently what Cena was in his prime burying years and he has the never to call Cena out for doing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And then they ruin it with this stupid match.

:lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

None of these shoots make sense in terms of the show... Not sure who benefits from this at all..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena absolutely buried Roman, then he took a break and let Roman bury himself :lol

Roman got nothing, what Cena said was 100% the truth. And you cannot do shit when you got nothing to dispute it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> People praising face of the company Roman Reigns when he's in here forgetting lines and saying shuffle instead of shovel? He's trying but he's baaaaaaaddd.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Cena not putting Reigns over while saying he doesnt burry


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Cena still a bitch for vince like hbk was

We i know vince likes men


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We go from damn strong ether being spat between two mega stars...to Gallows and Anderson on the cusp of being sacrificed to said mega stars.

Jesus Christ. :kobelol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/28 - More BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN Please*



BruceWayne316 said:


> I'd rather have someone repeat than freeze up and not know what to say lol


Good point lol! He was like yep yep yep well that's what it sounded like. :laugh:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i told y'all last week, cena and reigns were about to make some epic tv, and we just saw the segment of the year... until fuckin gallows and anderson came out and cheapened it. when u got a back and forth that good, u need to let it stand on it's own.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

One day we will all agree gallows and Anderson are the worst team ever


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> Cena absolutely buried Roman, then he took a break and let Roman bury himself :lol
> 
> Roman got nothing, what Cena said was 100% the truth. And you cannot do shit when you got nothing to dispute it.


something something BIG DAWG disputes all.

except, perhaps, fruity pebbles


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That promo Reigns cut is stale and it just doesn't make sense coming from him. Like you do night shows and shit too, what are you talking about. Hopefully he leaves Cena hanging in the tag match


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson still calling people nerds. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GET THESE FUCKING GEEKS OUT OF HERE!!!! Jobbin ass clowns ruining an epic shoot.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, ok. After to hearing that segment and Roman forgetting his lines :lol Cena brought out the best in Roman, cause I feel that was his best promo to date. He still got murdered, but he did a pretty solid job.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/28 - More BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN Please*

That was the worst promo burial of a top guy I've ever seen in my life.

The dude just can't hang. Steve Austin had the balls to say that Reigns would have thrived in the Attitude Era? Motherfucker wouldn't last a millisecond with a mic in his hand against The Rock. He'd get Billy Gunn'd worse than Billy Gunn did :lmao

What a fucking joke.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> LOL at Anderson & Gallows getting fed to Roman and Cena.
> 
> Vince has absolutely lost his mind to do Roman and Cena on a B Level PPV. He would have never done this pre-WWE network.


Trying to salvage those Q3 subscriber numbers.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

dude Roman got murdered in there 


Roman got chopped and left to die , he couldn't keep up 


and damn Cena hitting Roman with an intense promo that only CMpunk/Samoa Joe can handle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are Gallows/Anderson out there. It really killed the moment.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Brutal stuff. Thank you Cena, somehow.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cena saying to roman, "you know what beats a big dog? a big fucking shovel bro." GG


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns forgot his lines then just resorted to cussing and yelling out stuff he hears the Internet saying about Cena to attempt to save it, but failed miserably.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think John Cena won in the end though but Reigns did pretty well.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gallows and anderson be like


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902352838805909505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902353889068019712
Never thought I ever was going to say this, but Roman :buried


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't believe people are cheering John Cena over Roman Reigns. I am no Reigns mark but at least he is a bad ass who takes this business seriously and is not phony.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why the hell are they in a tag team? This is atrocious.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cena got the best promo out of reigns that we've ever heard, and still managed to top him. u can't tell me he isn't one, if not the GOAT


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

No matter how much Cena can annoy me, I am always so admirable of how he controls a crowd and gets them to react. That's something Roman just can't do!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Why the hell are they in a tag team? This is atrocious.


there aint nothin atrocious about a random tag match, PLAYA.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Cena DESTROYED him.


Typical Cena. Using backstage terms etc. because he knows that is the only way to connect with fans. Fucking phony shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mugging of Cena said:


> People praising face of the company Roman Reigns when he's in here forgetting lines and saying shuffle instead of shovel? He's trying but he's baaaaaaaddd.


Didn't Reigns marks say that reigns can be great if let loose, well he let loose and still botched his promo. End his push NOW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I can't believe people are cheering John Cena over Roman Reigns. I am no Reigns mark but at least he is a bad ass who takes this business seriously and is not phony.


Cena may be a phony, but he takes the business extremely seriously. No bigger a phony than JBL, HHH, HBK, Goldberg, etc etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> That promo Reigns cut is stale and it just doesn't make sense coming from him. Like you do night shows and shit too, what are you talking about. Hopefully he leaves Cena hanging in the tag match


 Yeah the line about fans booing him because he sucks was dumb af. He must have forgotten fans boo him more and chant "Roman sucks".

Roman got completely buried and he buried himself by proving Cena right. He's a bootleg Cena and can't cut a decent promo.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't like reigns but people actually marking for cena on this forum is fing funny


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Roman just laughing at Cena getting kicked by Gallows :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well....the fact that there was no Joe or Braun tonight makes me yawn.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nolo King said:


> None of these shoots make sense in terms of the show... Not sure who benefits from this at all..


I'm glad i'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Didn't the club already have a match earlier today? Isn't there anyone else free?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hell in a Cage said:


> No matter how much Cena can annoy me, I am always so admirable of how he controls a crowd and gets them to react. That's something Roman just can't do!


And that is something Roman can't and may not ever be able to do.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NewOmega said:


> I don't like reigns but people actually marking for cena on this forum is fing funny


the enemy of my roman is my new :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Reigns' entire argument against Cena was all stuff he's currently doing, he was calling Cena out for burying guys and never letting anyone win against him, he called him out for being booed because he sucks. This whole thing is just hilarious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least this match is giving us some good mannerisms by Reigns in the corner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NewOmega said:


> I don't like reigns but people actually marking for cena on this forum is fing funny


He absolutely destroyed Roman. That will bring everyone together.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Reigns promo really was his best. It's probably the second time I can remember he didn't sound like totally emotionless and un-invested in what he was saying. Yet, it was like a 5/10 at best what with the delivery being average, forgetting his line/what he was going to say, and saying "shuffle" instead of "shovel" which to be fair got a big laugh out of me.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena gave the promo of the year imo.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Cena may be a phony, but he takes the business extremely seriously. No bigger a phony than JBL, HHH, HBK, Goldberg, etc etc.


He buries his opponents always with his breaking the fourth wall stuff and no sells their promos. That is not pro wrestling and that is bad for business.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Didn't the club already have a match earlier today? Isn't there anyone else free?


There's only 2 heel tag teams.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Nolo King said:


> None of these shoots make sense in terms of the show... Not sure who benefits from this at all..


why not? it's all about creating more tension for their match at no mercy.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Zyta said:


> Cena gave the promo of the year imo.


yeah using insider terms to get smarks' attention. Nothing special in that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The commentators don't know whos dick to suck more right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Yeah the line about fans booing him because he sucks was dumb af. He must have forgotten fans boo him more and chant "Roman sucks".
> 
> Roman got completely buried and he buried himself by proving Cena right. He's a bootleg Cena and can't cut a decent promo.


It was a beyond silly point, if folk really do get free reign against Cena he should of shot on why he's not a clone anything but "you're not here and the fans see through you" like bruh pot meet kettle. Reigns is my guy, but this promo had no self awareness.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember thinking years ago that if Cena were to turn heel for anybody, it'd be Roman.






Holy shit, how things have changed :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> The commentators don't know whos dick to suck more right now.


swordfight!


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> He absolutely destroyed Roman. That will bring everyone together.


you guys are just as lame as cena.

they both suck 


vince pulled some reverse psychology on you weak smarks 

got you pulling for one of his boy toys


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

really hope this continues and Cena and Reigns wrestle Rollins and Ambrose for the tag titles and They reform the shield and jump Cena


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Four weeks until No Mercy. Reigns better hope Cena stays off the mic, until then. :mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> He's easily holding his own in this. How soon people forget Styles and Miz got cooked.
> 
> :kobelol





Legit BOSS said:


> :dead2
> 
> *I love the shooting from both sides.*


Gangsta Reigns is always a treat, so seeing him show up against 4th Wall APPLEDOO was great. :mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> why not? it's all about creating more tension for their match at no mercy.


Nah.. It just reminds everyone that this is scripted. Harder to suspend disbelief. Typical John Cena. Has been killing the business for over a decade with promo's liket that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO at all these people cheering for Cena just cos he's against Roman. Every single other time he's done this to other superstars, there's massive complaining. People are such hypocrites :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't believe I've read a noticeable amount of people defending that Roman Reigns promo. Cena slaughtering him was bad enough, but the guy buried himself with how awwwful he was on the mic. He sounded so forced and forgot his lines twice. I felt embarrassed for him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh boy another elias "song" :deanfpalm


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally, Elias. Best part of Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is like Okada/Tanahashi gone horribly wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> yeah using insider terms to get smarks' attention. Nothing special in that.


Guess you're seeing in a different way. Everything Cena said about Roman was the truth and Roman got REKT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That contract signing was lit, it set the right tone for the match and didn't hold anything back. Good stuff :mark


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

That tweet King mentioned about a fan claiming they hated cena but after his promo became a fan, doesn't exist

lol why do they make shit up all the time?


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO at all these people cheering for Cena just cos he's against Roman. Every single other time he's done this to other superstars, there's massive complaining. People are such hypocrites :lmao


exactly


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heel To Face said:


> really hope this continues and Cena and Reigns wrestle Rollins and Ambrose for the tag titles and They reform the shield and jump Cena


Holy shit that would be amazing haha :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/28 - More BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN Please*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That was the worst promo burial of a top guy I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> The dude just can't hang. Steve Austin had the balls to say that Reigns would have thrived in the Attitude Era? Motherfucker wouldn't last a millisecond with a mic in his hand against The Rock. He'd get Billy Gunn'd worse than Billy Gunn did :lmao
> 
> What a fucking joke.


 I love how Roman marks are marking over it when the promo exposed Roman. He couldn't hang and ended up burying himself with the shuttering and flubbing, the guy couldn't put a sentence together so started to swear like a flustered bitch :lmao

Imagine if he was up against Rock or Austin, the boy would never be seen on TV again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cole a face commentator, a huge fan of Elias and Graves is a heel announcer and hates him? This is so ass backwards, heel commentators put the heels over and face commentators put the faces over, they don't scramble around and just like and hate whoever they want.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Nah.. It just reminds everyone that this is scripted. Harder to suspend disbelief. Typical John Cena. Has been killing the business for over a decade with promo's liket that.


really? that segment was more believable to me than just about any other i can remember. that was like a bret vs shawn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> This is like Okada/Tanahashi gone horribly wrong.


 Okada is already one of the GOATs at 29, it's a joke to compare him to Roman. 

Cena to Tanahashi is fair, Cena is decent in the ring and amazing on the mic. Both are two of the GOATs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I dislike both Reigns and Cena quite a bit but after Reigns fluffed his lines we caught a glimpse of what he could be. Be angry, be naturally angry, don't try to be cute, don't make quips, when the other guy is being an ass say nothing, punch him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Forget Cena vs Reigns, I want Cena vs Taichi. Imagine that burial.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Can't believe I've read a noticeable amount of people defending that Roman Reigns promo. Cena slaughtering him was bad enough, but the guy buried himself with how awwwful he was on the mic. He sounded so forced and forgot his lines twice. I felt embarrassed for him.


 He forgot his lines so started to swear like a triggered bitch :lol

Cena completely wrecked him, can't remember the last time I've seen someone buried like that. The moron then said some shit about fans booing Cena because he sucks, forgetting the fact he's more booed than Cena :dead3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully Jerry doesn't stop him from shitting on Memphis...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Where are they going with this Elias thing? He literally just comes out, sings a song insulting the city they're in, faces a random person and that's it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> Okada is already one of the GOATs at 29, it's a joke to compare him to Roman.
> 
> Cena to Tanahashi is fair, Cena is decent in the ring and amazing on the mic. Both are two of the GOATs.


I meant in the supposed "passing of the torch". The current ace just made an absolute ass out of his assumed successor. In wrestling, isn't it supposed to be the other way around so things move forward?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Okada is already one of the GOATs at 29, it's a joke to compare him to Roman.
> 
> Cena to Tanahashi is fair, Cena is decent in the ring and amazing on the mic. Both are two of the GOATs.


Okada was GOAT at 27 let alone now.


Walk with Elias


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man that was so hilarious when Reigns forgot his lines and Cena completely buried him for it "No go ahead and think of something i'll wait" "Its called a promo, its something ur gonna have to learn how to do being a top guy". 

It just felt good knowing Reigns was standing there embarrassed and probably feeling like wanting to hang himself rather than keep going with the promo. I hope he goes home feeling like a failure and utterly ashamed of his abysmal promo skills.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhhh FUCK OFF


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew King was gonna say something.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elvis of the WWE :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Rock already riffed this song...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ugh ... YUCK.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol they bought King back to get his ass kicked. Man I miss when they'd go to Oklahoma with JR


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I dislike both Reigns and Cena quite a bit but after Reigns fluffed his lines we caught a glimpse of what he could be. Be angry, be naturally angry, don't try to be cute, don't make quips, when the other guy is being an ass say nothing, punch him.


This.

Reigns promo sucked, but it showed a glimpse of what they could do.

He's sounds very natural and intimidating when he's pissed the fuck off.

Stop cracking jokes and trying to be clever.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Hopefully Jerry doesn't stop him from shitting on Memphis...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AIDS

CANCER

This Segment


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Ace said:


> Okada is already one of the GOATs at 29, it's a joke to compare him to Roman.
> 
> Cena to Tanahashi is fair, Cena is decent in the ring and amazing on the mic. Both are two of the GOATs.


Cena decent in the ring LMFAO


Whatever you type on this forum from now own I can not take fing serious 



Cena is a fing pokemon like roman 

they only do 4 moves


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Pelvis Wesley!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh good god


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Man that was so hilarious when Reigns forgot his lines and Cena completely buried him for it "No go ahead and think of something i'll wait" "Its called a promo, its something ur gonna have to learn how to do being a top guy".
> 
> It just felt good knowing Reigns was standing there embarrassed and probably feeling like wanting to hang himself rather than keep going with the promo.


But that's how you get ratings by having your next FOTC stuttering like a 4 year old with tourettes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

N*gga what SouthPaw for real, what's going on today


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's Heath Slater.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' scarf got caught on his clothes :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Pelvis Wesley!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Sasha to lose the title, and for me to die of laughter.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Man that was so hilarious when Reigns forgot his lines and Cena completely buried him for it "No go ahead and think of something i'll wait" "Its called a promo, its something ur gonna have to learn how to do being a top guy".
> 
> It just felt good knowing Reigns was standing there embarrassed and probably feeling like wanting to hang himself rather than keep going with the promo. I hope he goes home feeling like a failure and utterly ashamed of his abysmal promo skills.


You want him to feel suicidal bad Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Elias needs to get that IC belt right away. So give it to Jeff next week and Elias can take it from him and get dat push that comes with beating a legend for a belt if thats still a thing.*


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm one of the people that likes to shit all over Cena but the past year or two he's really proven that he is one of the best lately


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Man that was so hilarious when Reigns forgot his lines and Cena completely buried him for it "No go ahead and think of something i'll wait" "Its called a promo, its something ur gonna have to learn how to do being a top guy".
> 
> It just felt good knowing Reigns was standing there embarrassed and probably feeling like wanting to hang himself rather than keep going with the promo. I hope he goes home feeling like a failure and utterly ashamed of his abysmal promo skills.


 I love how he started to swear because he couldn't put a sentence together and started to spit random nonsense. Reminded me of a kid who has been owned completely and comes back with weak shit like "your mum" or just starts to swear because he's been so gotten to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Elias destroying these lower-midcarders strangely entertaining? :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

is the main event going to be Braun running over Brock in the back or something?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The only thing that can save RAW after that Elias segment is Cena taking a head chair shot backstage or Sasha dropping the title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Why is Elias destroying these lower-midcarders strangely entertaining? :lol


Because Elias is great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Heathy Baby.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well here is hoping Sasha retains tonight. They have been making a big deal out of her never successfully defending the title so maybe they have her do that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously don't get what they're doing with Elias, he comes out, sings a song insulting the city they're in, a face interrupts him but he then proceeds to the beat the face up and leaves standing tall.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> is the main event going to be Braun running over Brock in the back or something?


More like #WomensRevolution


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NewOmega said:


> Cena decent in the ring LMFAO
> 
> 
> Whatever you type on this forum from now own I can not take fing serious
> ...


Why are fans like this THIS delusional. Cena is definitely good in the ring. The 4 moves shit is like 8 years old, let it go. You may not like Cena, but saying he's not good in the ring is just absolute garbage and everything you say "I can't take serious"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well here is hoping Sasha retains tonight. They have been making a big deal out of her never successfully defending the title so maybe they have her do that.


I think that's what's going to happen, whenever they push something like that means the complete opposite is happening :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> More like #WomensRevolution


but it's going to quarter past? it's getting that length? i'm impressed if it does tbh.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You want him to feel suicidal bad Jesus Christ :lmao


:lol yeah that got dark, quick.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> I'm one of the people that likes to shit all over Cena but the past year or two he's really proven that he is one of the best lately


one of the best no just that these guys today are shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> [emoji38] yeah that got dark, quick.


Folk are ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole saying Miz is being forced to defend the title, isn't that why he's there, to defend his title? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Where the hell is :braun?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> I love how he started to swear because he put a sentence together and started to spit random nonsense. Reminded me of a kid who has been owned completely and comes back with weak shit like "your mum" or just starts to swear because he's been so gotten to.


Yeah it was pathetic, he figured "Hey if i swear they'll all go oooooh! and forget how bad i just fucked up and just concentrate on me saying a curse word".


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> If Sasha drops the title next week, I'm going to throw myself off a building.


Come on WWE, don't make me do this. Just have Sasha retain


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Sasha Banks always sounds like she has marbles in her mouth. Did she have a speech impediment as a kid??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Where the hell is :braun?


Also, where the hell is JOE?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm over the women main-eventing. At first it was a nice, fresh switch up. But now it kind of seems forced and they don't even live up to standard most of the time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Those Boss glasses are a cool piece of merch, but they look stupid because clearly you can't see. They're worse than the Kanye shades lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Sasha promo :hmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha's hair looks more and more like a wig every week i swear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cole saying Miz is being forced to defend the title, isn't that why he's there, to defend his title? [emoji38]


When did Cole fall back in love with Miz? Did Maryse make him jealous lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Where the hell is :braun?


:braun HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Why are fans like this THIS delusional. Cena is definitely good in the ring. The 4 moves shit is like 8 years old, let it go. You may not like Cena, but saying he's not good in the ring is just absolute garbage and everything you say "I can't take serious"


 Sorry buddy he his not.




I have been watching wrestling for 30+ years I have seen great wrestlers big names and no names.

cena is like watching shit dry on the wall for 10 years o wait that's his whole damn career.



Want me to buy you a wristband though from wwe.com?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it was pathetic, he figured "Hey if i swear they'll all go oooooh! and forget how bad i just fucked up and just concentrate on me saying a curse word".


Wait, how dare...umm...ummm, BITCH.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Please let Sasha retain! :sasha3 :sashahi


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait to rewatch that Roman/Cena segment later on hh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Cricket wireless commercial is the closest Dolph Ziggler will ever get to the WWE title. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> Wait, how dare...umm...ummm, BITCH.


:lmao exactly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so random they used Alicia Fox in that hurricane relief promo lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This weekend, Hurricane Cena, a Category 5 promo, destroyed me...please donate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alicia Foxx is nice on the eyes


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sasha should retain here so that Emma can take the title off her via underhanded tactics and chicanery.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Also, where the hell is JOE?!


Guys, guys, no time for talent that's over. We need time for Belvis Wisley or whatever the fuck his name was


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm over the women main-eventing. At first it was a nice, fresh switch up. But now it kind of seems forced and they don't even live up to standard most of the time.


The men barely ever put on a decent main event. :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Here comes infamous Bacha Bazi prefom.....I mean, Sasha Banks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol just watch Sasha drop the title here, its like a running joke at this point, they love giving her the title then immediately having her drop it before shes has it a full month.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Alexa looks cute as fuck with her hair up like that. Makes me want to take her hard from behind.

brb, masturbating


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The WWE WoMiz Championship. That must be what it means when it's upside down right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well if both Alexa and Sasha's reactions are any indication, Sasha is retaining.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

I love this crowd. They don't like anyone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It would be cool if Asuka debuted here after the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa should pull out the arm thing tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IDidPaige said:


> Alexa looks cute as fuck with her hair up like that. Makes me want to take her hard from behind.
> 
> brb, masturbating


This guy :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

wtf is up with Sasha's hair? and how the fuck did it suddenly get so long?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok that has to be a wig on Sasha's head, i'm convinced. Just look how high her forehead goes up, look how artificial the hair looks, almost like hair you'd see on a barbie doll or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902356124153692160

And this....



Phaedra said:


> after Reigns fluffed his lines we caught a glimpse of what he could be. Be angry, be naturally angry, don't try to be cute, don't make quips, when the other guy is being an ass say nothing, punch him.





SovereignVA said:


> He's sounds very natural and intimidating when he's pissed the fuck off.
> 
> Stop cracking jokes and trying to be clever.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I agree with this....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902356124153692160
> ...


They don't trust Reigns enough to let him out there without a script. You saw why tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WHY IS THIS SHIT ON MY TV SCREEN AT THIS TIME OF THE SHOW? 

Honestly, where the fuck are Braun and Joe.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know which is worse: Alexa's stomp move or Naomi's rapid fire kicks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat right by bliss :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Sasha ever gonna have a normal hair color? i mean she has purple fucking hair, you don't see any other female wrestlers going around with clown hair like that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at that Bliss Hammer followed into the Yoshi Tonic-style sunset flip powerbomb.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Sasha!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Sasha ever gonna have a normal hair color? i mean she has purple fucking hair, *you don't see any other female wrestlers going around with clown hair like that.*


Have you seen Becky Lynch's hair?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Banks is dragging Bliss down here.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

yes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vicious DDT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT?????

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If I cared about the women's division that would have pissed me off.

But this is actually just laughable :lmao


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

NewOmega said:


> Sorry buddy he his not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been watching for more than 35 years and I can tell you he's not shit in the ring. He's not fantastic either but he doesn't have to be. He can hang with the really good ones though which is more than people who ARE shit in the ring can. watch him v Punk or Styles or Owens or Michaels etc etc and he can go. Its his booking that drives everyone daft with the super Cena stuff. But crap in the ring he isn't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SASHA WITH ANOTHER SHORT CHAMPIONSHIP REIGN. WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, come the fuck on with this shit again. :shiiit


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

well, hot damn. clean as a whistle, lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> If Sasha drops the title next week, I'm going to throw myself off a building.


Welp. Goodbye.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF was the point of Sasha winning at Summerslam.

Random finish though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHE FUCKING LOST:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

WOAT Champion in history.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the fuck? Way too much hot potatoing lately Jesus.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This title is such a joke.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I ... I ... did she just kill sasha?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE GODDESS IS NOW A 4-TIME WOMEN'S CHAMPION!!! :WOO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Who hates Sasha's title reigns?

Oh no....we're gonna get Alexa vs. Nia now. =/

Asuka better heal up quick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

......And of course Sasha drops it before having it a full month, she has to hold the record for most shortest title reigns.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

LoL, Banks seriously cant defend the belt.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Hot potato with the women's title helps no one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course, as expected.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw Women's title is DONE.

Too much hot-potatoing. Shit's been going on for like a YEAR now.

:mj4


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Raw closing with Nia standing tall and no Braun or Joe at all? What the hell?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hahahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah Banks is a choker.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

women's divison is fing funny 


wwe needs to be nuked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is literally the "boss" at short championship reigns.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol

So Nia beats Bliss for the title, has a "mini reign of terror" before Asuka debuts and beats her?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought Asuka was gonna debut...but nope. Nia Jax still around. :lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lame booking is lame.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Creative be like; "They're GETTING this Jax vs Bliss match whether they like it or not!"


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Terrible terrible ! Sasha is a joke! And now we get to look forward to Nia vs Alexa.....yay??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Total Divas domination of the women's division is lame.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This shit is fucking hilarious


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

They have to be trolling with the women's title. Have to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BTW, Braun finally gets his one on one match for the World Title and him and his feud get OVER fucking shadowed by a much bigger feud in Reigns/Cena.

Sorry, Braun.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*CHOKE BOSS*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WHAT???? I thought for sure Sasha Banks was going to kick out of that :aries2

That betrayal though! Reminds me of Summerslam 2004.

Nia Jax = FEMALE BATISTA

Alexa Bliss = FEMALE RANDY ORTON


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Welp. Goodbye.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol
> 
> So Nia beats Bliss for the title, has a "mini reign of terror" before Asuka debuts and beats her?


probably she is the most believable woman 2 fight asuka either way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor @Legit BOSS, both of his favorites got buried tonight


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

damn, they just won't let that girl have a decent reign ever.....lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa Wins!!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Cena/Reigns worked shoot saved this shit show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok this has made Sasha look like a complete joke who can never defend her title, has she ever defend the womens title successfully? Shes had what 4 title reigns now? And lost every single one of those defenses.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Sasha, she literally never gets a chance with the title.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alexa is champ again, the Reigns and Cena segment was fantastic. Good stuff. No Mercy looking good.*


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

They really done did it and let her unsuccessfully defend her title again hahahaha this company is something else.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully Sasha gets a long reign down the line.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're determined to make Alexa a 10 time womens champion before the years out aren't they? I get that shes hot but jesus christ looks aren't everything, she doesn't deserve this many title reigns this fast. Vince is like "YEAH! All the guys wanna fuck her! push her damn it push her!!".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Knew it was only a matter of time until the title-less fatty fat fatty stabbed the decorated hotty hot hotty in the back.

Damn uggos and their insecurities. :tripsscust


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's so hard being a Sasha mark man. :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> They're determined to make Alexa a 10 time womens champion aren't they? I get that shes hot but jesus christ* looks aren't everything, she doesn't deserve this many title reigns this fast.* Vince is like "YEAH! All the guys wanna fuck her! push her damn it push her!!".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread: Roman and Cena Shit On Each Other*

Another short reign. fpalm

Nia was like....










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902366734593622017


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So yeah........

_-Brock without Braun (*Was he on? I skipped out on hours 9-11*)

-Balor/Wyatt III

-The Bar set to repeat in the Tag Title scene

-NO Joe

-Sasha/Bliss ending & Nia really?

-Elias STUCK in mid-card pointlessness 

-Even with a murder on the mic I still give ZERO fucks about #REGINS-A-MANIA & #JonBoy all the same._

Either way this show was just........


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw was pretty decent after all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at the thread title being adjusted to include "Sasha Hairline Pushed Back Even Further".

Well played, mods.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- IC Number One Contendership Battle Royal

- Seth Rollins vs Cesaro

- Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus

- Alexa Bliss backstage interview

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman segment

- Kurt Angle/John Cena/Roman Reigns/Club contract signing segment

- Elias/Jerry Lawler/Heath Slater segment + attack

- Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women's title


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

That fucking title change :HA :HA


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> _-Brock without Braun (*Was he on? I skipped out on hours 9-11*)
> _


_
Nope, he wasn't on at all. Couldn't even get a little video package like Lesnar did._


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh man that promo battle between Cena and Reigns was amazing. Did Vince really let them go at it like that? I was shocked at the direction it went. Cena basically said what the WWE Universe have been saying for years when Roman became the face of the company. Roman obviously forgot a line and got embarrassed by Cena for it. Reigns had a few good lines though but was literally buried by Cena. Hard to come back since Cena can improvise and mentioned his US Title reign as an honor not demotion for Roman.

Lol at Sasha Banks losing the Women's Title again. At this point, her reigns are a joke. I can't take it seriously when she wins the Title anymore. Poor girl. She deserves better. Love Nia Jax dropping Alexa Bliss down post-match. The other things I enjoyed were the Rollins/Cesaro and Ambrose/Sheamus matches, Heyman promo and Jeff Hardy getting an IC Title match against The Miz next week. Of course, Matt Hardy never gets chosen to win. Enzo's promo was fricken weird before his 205 Live debut match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Rollins losing a singles match and Ambrose winning one right afterwards was a seed planted, right?



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Another short reign. fpalm
> 
> Nia was like....
> 
> ...


It would've been more effective, had Nia been coming out to every one of Alexa's matches, ever since they began this "alliance" they had.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

I thought RAW was a really good promotion for No Mercy. 

- I really liked how the show opened with the Miz and his disappointment with the way he's been treated by Kurt Angle. Thankfully Jason Jordan didn't win the Battle Royal. The Miz and his entourage's disgust, directed at Renee, over Jeff Hardy's win was well played

- I think Enzo Amore is well suited for the Cruiserweight division and the change has already led to a win. (Y)

- Heyman pulled double duty and sold The Monster Among Men v The Beast Incarnate very well. I can't wait for this matchup. "Suplex City Bitch!" :brock4

- It looks like we'll see Shesaro invoke their rematch clause against Ambrollins for the RAW tag-team titles at No Mercy. I'm all for it. These four seem to have good chemistry together and it's a matchup I can't wait to see again. Cesaro beating Rollins in singles competition was a bonus. (Y)

- I know some people detest shoot promos, but I thought Reigns against Cena tonight was thoroughly entertaining. Even though he told Cena to shut up and had to take a break before regaining his composure, at one point, I thought this was one of Roman Reigns best promos. According to Cena, it's only taken him about 5 years. :grin2: Cena totally killed it tonight. It's too bad this matchup wasn't left for Wrestlemania. Finally, a match involving Roman Reigns that I can't wait to see (no offense to Braun Strowman).

- Elias took the interruption from Jerry Lawler in stride and sent Pelvis Wesley Drifting Away. An act that continues to impress. (Y)

- I thought Alexa Bliss v Sasha Banks was a decent end to the show. Full disclosure here, I'm a Blissfit, so I won't be complaining about the outcome of the match. The Goddess of WWE is back ruling over her subjects. :grin2: The diabolical backstab by Nia Jax sets up a grudge match at No Mercy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

So cena and reigns was good?

Still dont fucking care. I just want that fuck gone

And no braun or joe? Hmmm


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> So cena and reigns was good?
> 
> Still dont fucking care. I just want that fuck gone
> 
> And no braun or joe? Hmmm


Joe reportedly has a knee injury. As great as Braun is, it doesn't hurt him to miss a week here and there. Fully expect to see him on next week's show...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Videos from Raw Fallout




















​


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena went HAM on Roman

:cenaooh

I loved Angle's face throughout too, as he was looking at Cena with a 'Is he really saying this shit' look on his face.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I didn't like that shot at taker cena did, thought it is wack but overall enjoyed the cena reigns segment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Overall, RAW is a blur to me. Reigns/Cena was the highlight. I thought it would be a good show after the Battle Royal. I'm happy Jeff won but I got bored after that. I honestly didn't pay attention to what happened after. I do remember Emma screeching like a cat about the women's revolution. 

I liked the Heyman/Brock promo but the main event was a waste of time. Wish Braun and Joe had been on. 

They need to do something about Jason Jordan. The guy seems lost in the sauce.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> I didn't like that shot at taker cena did, thought it is wack but overall enjoyed the cena reigns segment.


Even though Cena _was_ right, him having to shoot on Taker like that to get at Reigns had me :tenay when i watched it. I know he was rebuff shooting on Reigns because Roman bought up beating Taker and all that, but still.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Clean shaven Big Show is so gonna take some getting used to lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Even though Cena _was_ right, him having to shoot on Taker like that to get at Reigns had me :tenay when i watched it. I know he was rebuff shooting on Reigns because Roman bought up beating Taker and all that, but still.


Maybe they are setting up Reigns/Taker II or Cena/Taker for Mania. 

I'm watching the Cena/Reigns unedited segment again. It took Reigns about 8 minutes to realize that Cena wasn't throwing him softballs. Wonder what he'd say to Taker's face.

Big Show really does look different now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Maybe they are setting up Reigns/Taker II or Cena/Taker for Mania.
> 
> I'm watching the Cena/Reigns unedited segment again. It took Reigns about 8 minutes to realize that Cena wasn't throwing him softballs. Wonder what he'd say to Taker's face.
> 
> Big Show really does look different now.


Do you have a link to the unedited version? I can't find any.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you have a link to the unedited version? I can't find any.


Here it is. It's even more brutal in full. 






Also, I missed Dean/Seth. Are they planting seeds of a breakup yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Here it is. It's even more brutal in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

No, not yet. I think they may be holding that off until a bigger PPV like Royal Rumble, or maybe even WM. Or maybe Survivor Series? Not sure.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If my childhood self could see me now he would be disgusted as I sit here desperately hoping that Jeff Hardy fucking loses that championship match hard.

Because just as I hate it when this shit happens in the main event title picture, I hate it here too. WWE bring back some older guy for the nostalgia factor and in lieu of anything else they just randomly slap a title on them by having them stomp on someone better, and younger, with more forward momentum and potential.

Because Miz is just better than Jeff Hardy. And again, my child self would hate me for saying that. But the only time I am ever interested in Jeff Hardy is when he's stood on top of something very tall with someone lying on something breakable beneath him. Outside of that, I could not give a single solitary fuck and have been content to do just that given I can't recall anything that Hardy has done since WrestleMania.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- I enjoyed that Raw overall, and there was no Braun or Joe saving some interesting things for next week. Joe finding himself in the IC picture?

- The battle royal was a nice start and fun to guess who was going to be on double duty. Jeff winning is interesting and he is sure fire to be over as a face against Miz. I'm interested in the dynamic it could build between him and Matt, placeholder for Joe or Miztourage/Hardyz, or Jeff and Matt split. If they split I doubt Matt would last long.

- I wonder if those at the back are still iffy on Balor hence them extending the Bray fued, Bray seen as their failsafe placeholder (I know most won't agree.) I really want to see Bray turn like most, but I am intrigued by a idea where Bray/Balor align together with Bray unlocking the Demon to his whims. But you had Gallows/Anderson tease with Balor in the Battle Royal, could that be a trio against Bray and a new family/reformed family? Bray with AOP from nxt?

- Southpaw being thrown onto main tv was interesting. A throw away segment, but could it lead to more? I love Elias.

- I pretty much fastforwarded the women. At least they are giving Emma something she can run with. Alexa winning was pretty funny with a certain poster on the board in mind, I shudder at Alexa trying to get a performance out of Nia.

- Shield Bro's is still meh to me personally, but they'll have another good to great match with 'The Bar'.

- Gallows/Anderson have been used a lot recently, finally building to give them something or just getting their moneys worth? They are really wasting them, but getting some screen time with the chosen ones could be seen as a plus, maybe?

- Now to the big segment. First things first, there was a thread that I disagreed with saying that Miz is too repetitive; that segment heavily borrowed from Miz and the gold he has been striking, unfortunately Cena had ironing board Roman to dance with. The other thing was a thread that proclaimed Roman 'owned' some guys dissing him online, well after that and them using this hate as part of the fued was amusing as Roman just fuelled their fire with how terrible he was.

Super Cena just buried Roman almost without a trace, they gave Cena his usual leniency and he just slaughtered Roman. I enjoyed the segment especially for that, but I did feel sorry for Roman. He was out of his depth again, and couldn't even remember his line at one point. Cena talked of using the US title to elevate guys (naming two guys that would have gotten over regardless), yet is given licnce to ab lib and destroy their new face of the company. I'm no fan of Roman but that's not healthy, sure let him destroy Corbin but your WM main eventer? The irony being that this should have been something to legitimise hate between the two like Rock/Austin, but was instead Cena emasculating a guy no where near his level. Cena playing up to us was fun with the cheeky nods but only stroke his ego, and he is off again soon. I really enjoyed it,and do not get me wrong I want the Roman run ended, but does he need to be out there embarrassed by Cena, no comeback?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The thread title :ha

:clap


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> why not? it's all about creating more tension for their match at no mercy.


Imagine watching a drama about housewives when one of the housewives says "The only reason you have the main story of this show despite being around less is because the director thinks you look prettier, even though I spent years on this show full time!"

It would be silly and take away from the show. That's essentially what this feud is about..

At least when the Miz shoots, he makes sure it can fit into kayfabe. He will mention that he has been around so long and gets less opportunities. That is an insider reference that fits perfectly into kayfabe. With Roman and Cena, they're shoots don't even fit into the show at all. 

All that segment told me is that they are both mad about how creative books one another.

There was no reason to humiliate Roman Reigns like that just to feed Cena's ego. Keep in mind that Cena will be leaving soon..



Mra22 said:


> Jordan is absolutely garbage


Jordan is a gifted athlete with plenty of upside..

He also has a great backside. :hbk1



Mango13 said:


> Yeah I've pretty much tuned out already, playing Overwatch and listening to RAW in the background lol


Same, it was enough for me to go to bed.

Kinda bummed I missed Alexa crowned as champ again, but that segment killed a lot of my excitement for Roman/Cena.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

please delete


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

triple post by accident


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Nolo King said:


> Imagine watching a drama about housewives when one of the housewives says "The only reason you have the main story of this show despite being around less is because the director thinks you look prettier, even though I spent years on this show full time!"
> 
> It would be silly and take away from the show. That's essentially what this feud is about..
> 
> ...


it was the fact that you could sense legit tension in the promo that got me invested. how often do u see bad blood like that? it was just a really compelling, believable promo from both guys. bret and shawn threw some off the cuff comments at each other in their feud too, it only helped to make it legendary status.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> it was the fact that you could sense legit tension in the promo that got me invested. how often do u see bad blood like that? it was just a really compelling, believable promo from both guys. bret and shawn threw some off the cuff comments at each other in their feud too, it only helped to make it legendary status.


I get the appeal of that, but I just believe an angle should lead to something beneficial for all parties involved.

All this did was make Roman look very bad and feed Cena's ego. Both of which aren't going to benefit WWE going forward.

At least with Bret and Shawn you could tie it into kayfabe. It wasn't just random shooting about things that essentially told the audience that everything happening didn't really matter.

Reigns and Cena are fighting over who is BOOKED stronger. What's the hook there? It would have been better if they were complaining about being GIVEN MORE OPPORTUNITIES than one another. 

In kayfabe, it doesn't matter how good you are on the mic, and victories are assumed to be earned based on skill. Cena's promo takes away from that. 

If I want insider news, I'll look for it after, not during the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still don't get how Braun was held off. We all know Cena/Reigns is going to get more attention, but geez, at least have him on Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Still don't get how Braun was held off. We all know Cena/Reigns is going to get more attention, but geez, at least have him on Raw.


I think Braun not being there had something to do with travel conditions in Texas b/c of the hurricane I thought I heard :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I think Braun not being there had something to do with travel conditions in Texas b/c of the hurricane I thought I heard :draper2


I'm surprised Meltzer hasn't reported yet if it's that.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

That Cena/Reigns segment would've looked right at home in WCW circa 2000. I'm waiting for one of them to walk out mid-match, refusing to follow the script thus following the script in the process. Christ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE uploaded the uncut version of the Reigns/Cena segment to their YouTube channel...


----------

